# The PerC Sex Dungeon



## kaleidoscope

Welcome to the PerC sex dungeon. This is where you may unleash your most depraved *BDSM *fantasies. Gifs, images, or even erotic stories are encouraged. 


* *


----------



## broken_line

Interesting.


----------



## bkdjdnfbnne

Erotic af


----------



## Kore

How embarrassing it would be to have to kiss this ring...











You wear clothing that tempts him, he teases you but doesn't give in. How annoying!











Yes











Yes, yes


----------



## broken_line

Women are weird.


----------



## Kore

broken_line said:


> Women are weird.


What a great addition to this thread!


----------



## Denature

Biological primal desire for women.


----------



## broken_line

Kore said:


> What a great addition to this thread!


Given the nudity in the OP this thread has nowhere to go but being closed and the OP receiving an infraction. I'm just sort of shaking my head until that time.


----------



## Aletheia

I'll bite (also literally. If you're into that).


* *




In fairness, I'm not really into the bondage stuff. And if someone wanted me to call them "master" or "sir" I'd probably laugh in their face. All things being dominated though - yessssss please. I much prefer a firm grip with rough hands over all the props.


----------



## septic tank

broken_line said:


> Given the nudity in the OP this thread has nowhere to go but being closed and the OP receiving an infraction. I'm just sort of shaking my head until that time.


I've never seen infractions for nudity.


OP you might want to put up NSFW tags on the thread for these people.


----------



## Xanthus Primus

Nah I'm out. If you are looking for some sensual primal 'in the jungle' sex, then I'm your man.


----------



## Kore

John X said:


> Nah I'm out. If you are looking for some sensual primal 'in the jungle' sex, then I'm your man.


...go on

What Does it Mean to be “Primal”?

Primal play falls under the theme of this thread.


----------



## Lakigigar

This is what i want to do with a girl, who wants to go out with me?


----------



## Catwalk

*♂*



* *

































[HR][/HR]



*♂♀*


* *

























[HR][/HR]

*♀*


* *


----------



## MyName

Catwalk said:


> [HR][/HR]
> 
> 
> 
> *♂♀*
> 
> 
> * *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [HR][/HR]


Strongly approve of the second set of pics. Leather gets a major thumb's up from me.


----------



## MisterPerfect

Axwell said:


> Erotic af


You are amazing LMBO XD


----------



## MisterPerfect

Does the wierd scenario of kidnapping a person and tieing them to a chair and forcing them to play board/card games and solve riddles with you count as Erotic and Kinky?

Not a lot of people participated in that thread it seems.


----------



## Kore

I knew @*Catwalk* would participate! :tongues:


----------



## Catwalk

Kore said:


> I knew @*Catwalk* would participate! :tongues:


:tongues: ♥




MyName said:


> Strongly approve of the second set of pics. Leather gets a major thumb's up from me.


Latex / Leather / Vintage Lingerie. ♥


----------



## UraniaIsis

When I first read the title all I thought was _"Damn!...DrunkParrot got bold!_" then I saw he was not the OP. Um, as steamingly erotic as most of these pics are--especially Catwalk's--implying something is one way to avoid a mod penal-ty, butt being a little too 'in your face'...well, just be careful. This shit's hot though. ^.^'

Maybe convert this thread into a PMing list for those who wish to exchange BSDM themed erotica and engage in roleplay?


----------



## ai.tran.75

EddyNash said:


> Does the wierd scenario of kidnapping a person and tieing them to a chair and forcing them to play board/card games and solve riddles with you count as Erotic and Kinky?
> 
> Not a lot of people participated in that thread it seems.


hahaha my idea of a dream date


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## UraniaIsis

Kore said:


> * *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Agent Provocateur creates beautiful robes I'm dying to don. If I had a Mistress I would have to thank her for wearing them around me. I can just imagine her at breakfast sipping and reading, legs crossed, paying me no mind. What a treat.


Sensual and sexy. Me gusta. :blushed:


----------



## MisterPerfect

ai.tran.75 said:


> hahaha my idea of a dream date
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I could show up at 7 if you like *snicker* XD hahaha


----------



## Kore

So very pretty.


* *


----------



## Crimson Ash

This thread is all kinds of delicious. 


I'm lamenting right now, because a lot of my old haunts on the web seem to have been purged.

Oh well I found a few of them from an archive somewhere.



* *

















* *

















* *


----------



## ninjahitsawall

* *
















so hot...















































whew.. OK I think I'm done here for now. :hampster:


----------



## Catwalk

Kore said:


> Catwalk, your gifs and words have turned me on and made me blush. :tickled_pink:
> 
> 
> * *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Agent Provocateur creates beautiful robes I'm dying to don. If I had a Mistress I would have to thank her for wearing them around me. I can just imagine her at breakfast sipping and reading, legs crossed, paying me no mind. What a treat.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I would enjoy instruction from my dominant on what they would prefer me to wear. Some find it demeaning but to serve my one in such a way is so pleasing to me.



:tickled_pink: 



* *




Those are _marvelous_; - indeed; I mostly only prefer to wear black // brown(s) // burgundy // [dark colors] - et al; with lingerie. Those are mostly the only color(s) have an innate / preferential attraction toward(s) - sometimes a _salmon peach_ - but my mood rarely call(s) for it.



* *















Here -- I shop as well - there is also Agent Provocateur™ - pricey; but I have weaknesses (via) clothing / attire + have no _malfunction(s)_ overriding my rational-brain / processing unit(s) with draining money on them - nor sub(s) / slave(s) as well - it bring(s) me a great _fulfillment / satisfaction_ - I take _pleasure_ in dressing up for them. I find the spending well worth it as well; as it is more *durable* + last(s) a _sufficient_ amount time. :smile: 



* *
















I appreciate a darling* Sissy Boy*™ in lingerie as well.


* *















[HR][/HR] 

To address (Post #1) as well - after session(s) // Playtime massaging their welts / bruises (&) easing the relaxation of thoroughly used+ exhaustive body (via) orgasm - and the likes. Having a delicate discussion of one(s) enjoyment of the session +_ high-functioning_ emotional / psychological stimulus (via) both partie(s) - to that; I wish to comfort / console (&) appreciate reasurrance of his / her thought(s) + feelings of my performance.

The marvelous Aftercare™ of her beneath my feet; her dinner/s + food on the floor - my feet resting on her back; my freshly pedicured toes she's done for me toddling with her thong (&) chained anal hook. :smile: 

T *::*


* *


----------



## Dasein

Crimson Ash said:


> * *


Oh, @Dana Scully !


----------



## MolaMola

ai.tran.75 said:


> hahaha my idea of a dream date
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Omg this exchange made me literally laugh out loud XD


----------



## MolaMola

Ooh thanks for the shopping suggestions. Once I get employed again, I'm buying new clothes.

I used to have some great BDSM gear, especially this one dress I loved, but as they were made from fake leather, they LITERALLY disintegrated. (the dress actually fell apart).

So I'm thinking, this time around, I'll invest in stuff that is a little more durable/actually real. 




Catwalk said:


> :tickled_pink:
> 
> 
> 
> * *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Those are _marvelous_; - indeed; I mostly only prefer to wear black // brown(s) // burgundy // [dark colors] - et al; with lingerie. Those are mostly the only color(s) have an innate / preferential attraction toward(s) - sometimes a _salmon peach_ - but my mood rarely call(s) for it.
> 
> 
> 
> * *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here -- I shop as well - there is also Agent Provocateur™ - pricey; but I have weaknesses (via) clothing / attire + have no _malfunction(s)_ overriding my rational-brain / processing unit(s) with draining money on them - nor sub(s) / slave(s) as well - it bring(s) me a great _fulfillment / satisfaction_ - I take _pleasure_ in dressing up for them. I find the spending well worth it as well; as it is more *durable* + last(s) a _sufficient_ amount time. :smile:
> 
> 
> 
> * *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I appreciate a darling* Sissy Boy*™ in lingerie as well.
> 
> 
> * *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [HR][/HR]
> 
> To address (Post #1) as well - after session(s) // Playtime massaging their welts / bruises (&) easing the relaxation of thoroughly used+ exhaustive body (via) orgasm - and the likes. Having a delicate discussion of one(s) enjoyment of the session +_ high-functioning_ emotional / psychological stimulus (via) both partie(s) - to that; I wish to comfort / console (&) appreciate reasurrance of his / her thought(s) + feelings of my performance.
> 
> The marvelous Aftercare™ of her beneath my feet; her dinner/s + food on the floor - my feet resting on her back; my freshly pedicured toes she's done for me toddling with her thong (&) chained anal hook. :smile:
> 
> T *::*
> 
> 
> * *


----------



## MolaMola

I mean, I've been to a couple of brick-and-mortar BDSM shops with clothing, here and also in Spain, but I found that the clothing tends to have a "mass-produced" look to it, in addition to being very expensive.

For less expensive items, I don't mind. But if I'm really going to shell out the big $$ for something, I want it to be BEAUTIFUL and not look cheap.

And also tbh, I would much rather pay my hard-earned cash to an actual PERSON who is making some really beautiful clothing and not to a third party vendor who is buying the stuff from who knows where, made in who knows what conditions, by people who may or may not be paid fairly..etc...


----------



## MolaMola

Also on another random note: THANKS for everyone who is posting here, on an emotional level, for making me feel a little less weird about being so turned on by BDSM. There's a lot of misunderstanding of our desires out there (as evidenced by some of the comments in this very thread), so it's nice to see that I am in good company.


----------



## MolaMola

Catwalk said:


> :tickled_pink:
> 
> 
> 
> * *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Those are _marvelous_; - indeed; I mostly only prefer to wear black // brown(s) // burgundy // [dark colors] - et al; with lingerie. Those are mostly the only color(s) have an innate / preferential attraction toward(s) - sometimes a _salmon peach_ - but my mood rarely call(s) for it.
> 
> 
> 
> * *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here -- I shop as well - there is also Agent Provocateur™ - pricey; but I have weaknesses (via) clothing / attire + have no _malfunction(s)_ overriding my rational-brain / processing unit(s) with draining money on them - nor sub(s) / slave(s) as well - it bring(s) me a great _fulfillment / satisfaction_ - I take _pleasure_ in dressing up for them. I find the spending well worth it as well; as it is more *durable* + last(s) a _sufficient_ amount time. :smile:
> 
> 
> 
> * *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I appreciate a darling* Sissy Boy*™ in lingerie as well.
> 
> 
> * *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [HR][/HR]
> 
> To address (Post #1) as well - after session(s) // Playtime massaging their welts / bruises (&) easing the relaxation of thoroughly used+ exhaustive body (via) orgasm - and the likes. Having a delicate discussion of one(s) enjoyment of the session +_ high-functioning_ emotional / psychological stimulus (via) both partie(s) - to that; I wish to comfort / console (&) appreciate reasurrance of his / her thought(s) + feelings of my performance.
> 
> The marvelous Aftercare™ of her beneath my feet; her dinner/s + food on the floor - my feet resting on her back; my freshly pedicured toes she's done for me toddling with her thong (&) chained anal hook. :smile:
> 
> T *::*
> 
> 
> * *


Oh yeah I am totally into this post!! Sorry guys for spamming this thread so much but OMG I LOVE IT so much!!!

Aftercare is the best. My favorite part by far is not shutting up to whoever has completely and thoroughly exhausted me about how good and amazing they are.

....until they command me, or put a ball gag in my mouth to force me to be quiet. *_*


----------



## sereneone

Wow, how did I not find this delicious thread before now? :kitteh:



Kore said:


> OT:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ​


Careful Dom, I am feeling this girl has blades where her heart should be and she is playing with you. She can't be owned.


----------



## Mange

Im not really that into bdsm except for the idea of whipping someone who has their wrists tied and they're sort of hanging from the ceiling facing away from me... And I just whip their back







until they pass out.

Or maybe I would tell them they're not allowed to pass out so as to prolong their suffering. 

This is just an idea, can't say I'd ever really go through with it or if it even qualifies as bdsm If it isn't that sexual.... I actually might like to have this done to me... Its a fun idea, either way.


----------



## sereneone

UraniaIsis said:


> When I first read the title all I thought was _"Damn!...DrunkParrot got bold!_" then I saw he was not the OP. Um, as steamingly erotic as most of these pics are--especially Catwalk's--implying something is one way to avoid a mod penal-ty, butt being a little too 'in your face'...well, just be careful. This shit's hot though. ^.^'


What are the site rules around content for these kinds of threads? Educate us so we can ride that fine thin line all the way to heaven.


----------



## Mange

Someone just physically abuse me and we'll call it bdsm.


* not a man. I will cut u.


----------



## UraniaIsis

sereneone said:


> What are the site rules around content for these kinds of threads? Educate us so we can ride that fine thin line all the way to heaven.


Well, saw someone banned over tastful tits on statues. I'm going to assume lady areolae, vulvas, glorious meatus helmets, shafts, and balls. Probably natural and bleached starfish too. I love the cheeky posts on this thread through. :tongue:

Sent from my LGL15G using Tapatalk


----------



## sereneone

broken_line said:


> Women get turned on by stuff like this and then feminists wonder why men think it's OK to force themselves on women or why they don't respect women.


Is this the official position of the United Auto Workers in their male sensitivity training manual? Oh, wait, they don't have a sensitivity training manual. Lol

It's really not that complicated or frustrating. What the post you are replying to is saying is that *once a woman decides she wants to be sexual with you* THEN she wants the sex to feel a certain way to her. She won't want to feel sexual in any way with 95% of the guys she meets. Rather than using such material to feed very sketchy misogyny or male rape fantasies, try to develop some empathy. And focus instead on changing yourself to be the kind of person she might have curiosity about sexually.


----------



## sereneone

UraniaIsis said:


> Well, saw someone banned over tastful tits on statues. I'm going to assume lady areolae, vulvas, glorious meatus helmets, shafts, and balls. Probably natural and bleached starfish too. I love the cheeky posts on this thread through. :tongue:


Ah, so no naked breasts? That's important. Maybe someone should edit the first post in this thread to keep people within the bounds of the site rules.


----------



## Catwalk

_Preparing_ for them to _arrive _- such _excitement + anticipation / anxiousness_ during this time. 


* *




































[HR][/HR]


_Finally._ :rolleye:



* *


----------



## Catwalk

NewMango said:


> Ooh thanks for the shopping suggestions. Once I get employed again, I'm buying new clothes.
> 
> I used to have some great BDSM gear, especially this one dress I loved, but as they were made from fake leather, they LITERALLY disintegrated. (the dress actually fell apart).
> 
> So I'm thinking, this time around, I'll invest in stuff that is a little more durable/actually real.


You would want _expensive / durable_ clothing + gear. Gear(s) especially since it is around your genital(s) // private areas + also can be dangerous to use.

The money is well worth it - for clothing; I will spend anything [*lol*]. $50 for one durable t-shirt / scrawny fabric. I have a ''problem,''.


----------



## ninjahitsawall

Wytch said:


> * *


Love this one, the "tramp stamp" is a nice touch. Apropos :wink:


----------



## Prada

This is the only "home" clothes I would want my girlfriend to wear if I had one!

* *























And this is how she should greet me. I have a thing for catgirls.

* *
















Isn't this romantic? :blushed: Although dog/cat tags would be also nice.

* *


----------



## MyName

Catwalk said:


> _Preparing_ for them to _arrive _- such _excitement + anticipation / anxiousness_ during this time.
> 
> 
> * *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [HR][/HR]
> 
> 
> _Finally._ :rolleye:
> 
> 
> 
> * *


I definitely need to keep an eye on this thread for future @Catwalk posts. :blushed:


----------



## Crimson Ash

Wytch said:


> * *


One of the best ways to say good morning at breakfast.



> * *


I simply adore this pose.



> * *


Daily night time submissive ritual perhaps. hmm



> * *


Hmm you gotta be pretty good to distract your man from work and play on the computer. =P




[HR][/HR]


Have you guys seen this movie?

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Secretary_(2002_film)


It's quite a good movie and quite a treat if you find both lead actors incredibly attractive like I do.


----------



## kaleidoscope

Crimson Ash said:


> Have you guys seen this movie?
> 
> https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Secretary_(2002_film)
> 
> It's quite a good movie and quite a treat if you find both lead actors incredibly attractive like I do.


 @Kore and I watched this a few weeks ago!! Fucking AMAZING. 






That scene.. *dies*


----------



## sereneone

kaleidoscope said:


> @*Kore* and I watched this a few weeks ago!! Fucking AMAZING.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That scene.. *dies*


I remember that movie from a long time ago. The thing that I didn't like is that neither of them could ever admit their preference or just speak about it. It was like two people with a deep pathology that was unspeakable, and even in the middle of their relationship, they couldn't actually acknowledge to each other that it was a relationship. I wanted a more sex-positive storyline.


----------



## kaleidoscope

sereneone said:


> I remember that movie from a long time ago. The thing that I didn't like is that neither of them could ever admit their preference or just speak about it. It was like two people with a deep pathology that was unspeakable, and even in the middle of their relationship, they couldn't actually acknowledge to each other that it was a relationship. I wanted a more sex-positive storyline.


I agree with you. Their sexual relationship seemed more like a taboo thing really, and a dynamic that took place without much agreement or communication. I also wish some elements of BDSM were explored in more detail, most of what we witnessed was spanking and a dominant/submissive dynamic. Other elements were glossed over, it seemed like there were moments where he dictated what she would eat (or wear), and some primal elements with the saddle/carrot bit, but that's about it. 

It also seems like her submissiveness was correlated with her mental illness and self-harm, which I fundamentally disagree with. Nonetheless, their dynamic was exceptionally well done and I really like how empowered she seemed as a result of their relationship, despite being in a submissive role.


----------



## sereneone

Here is the forum rule that applies to what photos we can publish in this thread.

_6. Post With Quality In Mind_
_...No nudity (drawn or otherwise) is acceptable on this forum. Moderators at their discretion can also draw lines with graphic depictions of violence or other material deemed too extreme for the tone of this forum. Creating threads and/or posts that break these rules could be moved to the Spam subforum or another appropriate location, edited at the moderators’ discretion, and/or lead to disciplinary action.
_
Taken literally, that means the female form would need to be wearing something on top and bottom, since even a side shot of the breast could be interpreted as "nudity". The "graphic depictions of violence" phrase is more ambiguous. Hopefully the moderators are benevolent and understand that within the bdsm world punishment is "wink-wink" and not actually violence. But the phrasing is subject to interpretation, and I suppose if a particular moderator has a particular moral leaning that could get the thread in trouble.

I'm not agreeing with the rule. I'm sharing it so those who want to see the thread live a long time can comply.


----------



## Catwalk

MyName said:


> I definitely need to keep an eye on this thread for future @Catwalk posts. :blushed:


----------



## Bunny

Prada said:


> And this is how she should greet me. I have a thing for catgirls.
> 
> * *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 546882



I think being someone's kitten would be so much fun to play :kitteh:roud:
I've often fantasised about that specific sort of role scenario.

* *


----------



## Sava Saevus

The real question is:

What does Kaleidoscope not end up sexually attracted to / with?

Is even a bologna sandwich safe from her 'third eye' of perversion?!?

Also, keep up the good work. This thread is going great places. Great places...


----------



## Bunny

As far as nudity goes, I believe as long as you do not show the bare nipples and/or the whole back of someone's naked ass it's fine.
I've had some risque avatars before that have been perfectly okay and they've showed parts of a girls' chest but just not the entire nakedness of her.
And showing actual sex acts (even if they're covered up) I'm not sure if those are okay or not but... probably not.

But stuff like this is acceptable -

* *


----------



## MolaMola

tasteful nudity/almost nudity is usually sexier than full out porn anyway. leaving something to the imagination/a story/a suggested feeling drives me crazy.

(i mean i like porn too dont get me wrong! especially kinky or really emotional porn...!)


----------



## broken_line

Here's a nice kitty. I guess I like colors more than all you girls do. Probably that whole xNFP attraction.


* *














Why you girls all so black and white?


----------



## kaleidoscope

Schrodinger Savage said:


> The real question is:
> 
> What does Kaleidoscope not end up sexually attracted to / with?
> 
> Is even a bologna sandwich safe from her 'third eye' of perversion?!?
> 
> Also, keep up the good work. This thread is going great places. Great places...


Hey! You can't just pop in here and not partake in the sex dungeoning.. Tsk, tsk. 

Mmmm. Bologna, though. :blushed:


----------



## Bunny

I love some coloured pictures too but I think b&w (in general) can potentially create a certain type of mood and elegance.


----------



## Crimson Ash

Wytch said:


> I love some coloured pictures too but I think b&w (in general) can potentially create a certain type of mood and elegance.


There used to be a tumblr that was exclusively black and white erotic art.

Sadly I think it was removed when the tumblr porn purge happened a few years ago.


----------



## Bunny

Eh, it's easy enough to find pictures on Google Lol.


----------



## Bunny

Prada said:


> I'm sure we can... arrange... something. :wink:
> Now, be a good kitty and put this on.
> View attachment 547514


Ohh roud: that sounds like a plan.
Yes, Ma'am 











> EDIT: I'm trying to figure out why it attached thumbnails and how to remove them but no luck. :/


It's really annoying I know =/ they will not delete after you post them.
I'm not sure why but they stick there no matter what.


----------



## Sygma

ai.tran.75 said:


> hahaha my idea of a dream date
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Im claiming you for a Cluedo date !


----------



## Crimson Ash

Wytch said:


> It's really annoying I know =/ they will not delete after you post them.
> I'm not sure why but they stick there no matter what.


It doesn't add thumbnails if you just copy paste the image instead of using the Insert Image tool.


For example, I just clicked copy image and pasted it here, like so.



* *


----------



## Bunny

Crimson Ash said:


> It doesn't add thumbnails if you just copy paste the image instead of using the Insert Image tool.
> 
> 
> For example, I just clicked copy image and pasted it here, like so.
> 
> 
> 
> * *


Yeah... I know that.
Hence me doing that in previous posts on this thread already.

I was replying to Prada in that post about the thumbnails.


----------



## UraniaIsis

To assist with unnecessary attachments. 

* *





1. Below the REPLY window, click 'go advanced'.
2. Scroll down to 'Additional Options', subcategory 'Attachments'
3. Click 'Manage Attachments'.
4. Look at the second portion of the window, hover your cursor over the image you would like to erase and click the 'x' button that appears to its top right.








Click the close box for the management window, not 'done', when you're all done.
Ta-daa! Cleared p.i.t.a. attachments. Took me two years to figure this out. 




Now back to the role play shall we. 

* *


----------



## ai.tran.75

Sygma said:


> Im claiming you for a Cluedo date !


Bring it on 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ninjahitsawall

Has anyone here seen "The Affair"? It gets pretty dark and has had some edgy (and outright controversial) sex scenes. The two leads have a really interesting dynamic. There's a dom/sub element sometimes. I think in context it's supposed to be allegorical most of the time (which is really cool IMO). Can't really find any good examples of what I mean because Showtime. But here's the trailer:


----------



## MolaMola

HOW DO I POST AN IMAGE WITHOUT IT TURNING INTO A THUMBNAIL ARGGHH

I am using chrome and "copy pasting" the image does not work..


----------



## UraniaIsis

NewMango said:


> HOW DO I POST AN IMAGE WITHOUT IT TURNING INTO A THUMBNAIL ARGGHH
> 
> I am using chrome and "copy pasting" the image does not work..


You'll have to post the image from its original web source and not from a file from your computer harddrive. Uploading and linking the image from a photo sharing site is the process I use to get around the thumbnail.

From computer harddrive:








Direct link from Imgur, original image:


----------



## ninjahitsawall

NewMango said:


> HOW DO I POST AN IMAGE WITHOUT IT TURNING INTO A THUMBNAIL ARGGHH
> 
> I am using chrome and "copy pasting" the image does not work..


Insert image --> URL usually works for me..you right click and copy image url/address, then paste in that line. It doesn't attach anything that way either, only computer uploads do that. Has to be an image file though. Like jpg gif etc. (Also uncheck "reference locally" option, it often says the photo is too large to upload). I think there may be a size limitation either way that converts to thumbnails. I had this problem uploading from my computer under insert image. It converted a HD pic to tiny thumbnail), but when I resized it on my computer to make it smaller, it was ok.


----------



## sereneone

NewMango said:


> HOW DO I POST AN IMAGE WITHOUT IT TURNING INTO A THUMBNAIL ARGGHH
> 
> I am using chrome and "copy pasting" the image does not work..


On the source page with the image, right click on the image in Chrome and select "Copy Image".

Then in PerC you can simply Paste inline to your message. With my Chrome under Windows that does paste in the image, although I often get sizing problems.

The "Insert Image" button in the PerC editors seems to be hard-wired to use thumbnails.

Here is a paste of a Wonder Woman cartoon with bondage overtones


----------



## Bunny

I love how the "sex dungeon" thread has become a help thread but we still post sexy pictures within the helpful postings.


----------



## sereneone

Wytch said:


> I love how the "sex dungeon" thread has become a help thread but we still post sexy pictures within the helpful postings.


The rewards for those who learn are enormous


----------



## kaleidoscope

.. Guys, this is a sex dungeon thread, why are we posting over and over again about PerC mechanics? Tsk, tsk. 

@*NewMango* @*sereneone* @*Crimson Ash* @*ninjahitsawall* I demand that every single one of you make up for the derail with sexy gifs/videos/pictures/stories. 


* *

















































































Well, my fantasies have a theme tonight..


----------



## Derange At 170

kaleidoscope said:


> .. Guys, this is a sex dungeon thread, why are we posting over and over again about PerC mechanics? Tsk, tsk.


..Tell me more about PerC mechanics. *bites lip*


----------



## kaleidoscope

Derange At 170 said:


> ..Tell me more about PerC mechanics. *bites lip*












Get ready for a long, hands-on lecture on how to post links & quote others. Make sure to take notes though, I don't want your poor head swelling with too much information..


----------



## Derange At 170

kaleidoscope said:


> Get ready for a long, hands-on lecture on how to post links & quote others. Make sure to take notes though, I don't want your poor head swelling with too much information..


Yep, this is definitely a dungeon. Cuz this is gonna be torture.


----------



## Bunny

Haha.


----------



## sereneone

kaleidoscope said:


> .. Guys, this is a sex dungeon thread, why are we posting over and over again about PerC mechanics? Tsk, tsk.
> 
> @*NewMango* @*sereneone* @*Crimson Ash* @*ninjahitsawall* I demand that every single one of you make up for the derail with sexy gifs/videos/pictures/stories.
> 
> 
> * *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well, my fantasies have a theme tonight..


In her role as thread moderator, @*kaleidoscope* showed little mercy.


* *


----------



## kaleidoscope

Merciless teasing turns me on so much.. I had the following text conversation with my ISTJ friend tonight. 

ISTJ: I hope you have fun with your umbrella drinks! Have an extra one for me tonight. 
Me: Don't insult my margarita! 
ISTJ: Did I hurt its feelings? 
Me: Yes, yes you did.
ISTJ: I don't care about your drink's feelings. Your drink is there solely for my pleasure. If I want to spill it all over the fucking place, that's my choice. If I want to drink it slowly, that's my choice. Doesn't matter what your drink wants.
Me: Not feeling so vanilla tonight, huh?
ISTJ: I'm still vanilla, sorry.
Me: *thumbs down* 
ISTJ: What did you want me to say, I'm going to tie you down until you're so used up you can't walk for an entire week?
Me: Fuck. As if you don't know the answer to that question. 
ISTJ: I know. Laughing my ass off. 
Me: So evil. What did I ever do to you..


----------



## ninjahitsawall

kaleidoscope said:


> .. Guys, this is a sex dungeon thread, why are we posting over and over again about PerC mechanics? Tsk, tsk.
> 
> @*NewMango* @*sereneone* @*Crimson Ash* @*ninjahitsawall* I demand that every single one of you make up for the derail with sexy gifs/videos/pictures/stories.
> 
> 
> * *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well, my fantasies have a theme tonight..


So that more people can post more sexy pics, obviously. :wink:

This will have to hold you over for now 


* *




addendum to trailer posted earlier:









At 2:05-2:50 of this video...

* *




The guy is supposed to be a total asshole who the dorky dude avenges in the end. "Nice guy wins in the end" blabla. But when I first saw this video, despite generally siding with the dork, I was like "think I'd rather be the asshole". It wasnt really a cheating fantasy (the video implies infidelity), more of a power fantasy I guess. Successful businessman who calls in a FWB/fuck buddy/booty call (or similar) on a whim, and takes her right there on the desk. in my version she's probably a colleague or someone who works in the area and makes excuses to sneak in after hours because my work is so interesting or some shit. :rollseyes: I'd be more careful with my blinds though.:tongue:
Actually havent thought about this in awhile, but it hasn't exactly lost its appeal.


----------



## WamphyriThrall

*heads towards the nearest rack


----------



## Leviticus Cornwall

There is certain kind of girl that I know I would want to see in a collar. 

One of my favorite dynamics is to be the dominant "sir" however, the female being the one that grants me to finish. Then and only then when she commands or begs for me to may I.


----------



## Derange At 170

sereneone said:


> In her role as thread moderator, @*kaleidoscope* showed little mercy.
> 
> 
> * *


..

In the second picture.. is that ketchup?

Woman: What are you?
Man: No!
Woman: I said what are you?!?
Man: No!!!
Woman: WHAT. ARE. YOU?
Man: I'M A DIRTY LITTLE HOTDOG. I'M A FUCKING DIRTY LITTLE HOTDOG, OK? I'M A HOTDOG.
Woman: You're _my_ hotdog.


----------



## Spastic D. Muscipula

BIGJake111 said:


> There is certain kind of girl that I know I would want to see in a collar.
> 
> One of my favorite dynamics is to be the dominant "sir" however, the female being the one that grants me to finish. Then and only then when she commands or begs for me to may I.


I do find Porsches to be very attractive. Targas are a personal favorite. You have good taste. In cars and your choice of collars.


----------



## sereneone

Derange At 170 said:


> ..
> 
> In the second picture.. is that ketchup?
> 
> Woman: What are you?
> Man: No!
> Woman: I said what are you?!?
> Man: No!!!
> Woman: WHAT. ARE. YOU?
> Man: I'M A DIRTY LITTLE HOTDOG. I'M A FUCKING DIRTY LITTLE HOTDOG, OK? I'M A HOTDOG.
> Woman: You're _my_ hotdog.


Honestly, I couldn't even conceive of a backstory for her ketchup fetish. I think a photographer just got random inside of a creative photo shoot.


----------



## Derange At 170

sereneone said:


> Honestly, I couldn't even conceive of a backstory for her ketchup fetish. I think a photographer just got random inside of a creative photo shoot.


I'm pretty sure he's her hotdog, though.


----------



## UraniaIsis

Technical derails with erotic re-rails are just the kind of creative tease I like. I'm a J, I need closure, gotta work my way back around to the main topic and address its needs after teasing it with potential abandon. Keeps it fresh'n'juicy. _*licks lips slowly*_


----------



## Kore

UraniaIsis said:


> Technical derails with erotic re-rails are just the kind of creative tease I like. I'm a J, I need closure, gotta work my way back around to the main topic and address its needs after teasing it with potential abandon. Keeps it fresh'n'juicy. _*licks lips slowly*_
> 
> View attachment 549002


You're hot.


----------



## UraniaIsis

Kore said:


> You're hot.


:blushed:
Thank you, but that will not mean I will go easy on anyone.


----------



## ninjahitsawall

Derange At 170 said:


> ..
> 
> In the second picture.. is that ketchup?
> 
> Woman: What are you?
> Man: No!
> Woman: I said what are you?!?
> Man: No!!!
> Woman: WHAT. ARE. YOU?
> Man: I'M A DIRTY LITTLE HOTDOG. I'M A FUCKING DIRTY LITTLE HOTDOG, OK? I'M A HOTDOG.
> Woman: You're _my_ hotdog.



* *




oh god lol










* *
































:drooling: Looks like I just found a new website...





* *















Hmm.. looks so innocent.. :bwink:


----------



## Bunny

I do not care how long it takes.
I will be sitting here alone until he calls for me.
He knows where I am and I wait for no one else.


----------



## kaleidoscope

Occasionally.. I would want him to be that much in control, to dictate where, what and how I eat, what I'm wearing.. I wouldn't do this for anyone else.


----------



## Leviticus Cornwall

When she sharpens her nails the night before. The painful on pleasure she experiences passed back into yourself. (This is about a 8 inches long on the side of my torso)


----------



## Eset

Wytch said:


> * *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I do not care how long it takes.
> 
> 
> 
> I will be sitting here alone until he calls for me.
> He knows where I am and I wait for no one else.


I would just leave you there to starve to death, RIP for you.

Anyways I find the appeal on removing ones humanity and more of a torture/ teasing pleasure sounding erotic. I am not really interested too much in the actual sex but more so admiring and foreplay.


* *















* *















* *














Not sure if I can post anything related to it in regard of specifically without it being restricted.


----------



## sereneone

Wytch said:


> * *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I do not care how long it takes.
> I will be sitting here alone until he calls for me.
> He knows where I am and I wait for no one else.


Wow, that level of loyalty is admirable...and uncommon.


----------



## Bunny

narcissistic said:


> I would just leave you there to starve to death, RIP for you.


I wouldn't ever be waiting for you so, thankfully I do not have to worry about that.


----------



## Eset

Wytch said:


> I wouldn't ever be waiting for you so, thankfully I do not have to worry about that.


Good, I would be worried if someone wanted to.


----------



## broken_line

BIGJake111 said:


> When she sharpens her nails the night before. The painful on pleasure she experiences passed back into yourself. (This is about a 8 inches long on the side of my torso)


Based on this me and my cat have a super kinky BDSM thing going. He gives me worse scratches than that every day. :kitteh:


----------



## Eset

broken_line said:


> Based on this me and my cat have a super kinky BDSM thing going. He gives me worse scratches than that every day. :kitteh:


----------



## ninjahitsawall

* *























I've mentioned in the thread about fantasies, the "rapey" quality to some of my fantasies (although I tend to agree with people who think the term "rape fantasy" is a misnomer). Anyway.. when I see things like this, I basically think "asking for it". 










Mmm, clearly she is up against a wall for a reason? Please explain yourself 










One version of it goes like this: She thinks she's the one in control dressing like that, she thinks she'll keep it together while I lose my mind. I'll prove her wrong by holding out until it drives her crazy and then she will be asking for real _begging_ for it. 

That's more of a power-play fantasy with an ostensibly 'dominant' woman who ends up 'surrendering'..like, drop the ego facade and just admit what you _really_ want. Other version is with the more "innocent" type...






Derange At 170 said:


> I want to ruin that face. I listen to music all day but nothing sounds more perfect than her choking noises and her trying to catch her breath after allowing her to take it out of her mouth. For a second maybe.
> 
> Sigh.


The innocent look is just so corruptible. I don't know what it is but doesn't it just make you want to access and bring out their inner 'dirtiness' that they didn't know they had? Either that or when they seem reserved (see second pic...)


----------



## kaleidoscope

ninjahitsawall said:


> The innocent look is just so corruptible. I don't know what it is but doesn't it just make you want to access and bring out their inner 'dirtiness' that they didn't know they had? Either that or when they seem reserved (see second pic...)


I was going to post about this yesterday.. I've been told repeatedly I have this mixture of innocence & sluttiness in my self-expression. I have all these dirty desires and perversions, my body language is very sexual, I absolutely adore talking about sex, I think about it constantly and I'm always horny, but.. I also feel really shy and I get easily flustered, and I have a really innocent appearance as well (voice, facial features). My upbringing doesn't help: coming from a Middle Eastern culture, there's a certain amount of guilt & shame associated with sexuality that I don't think I'll ever be able to shake off, it's always there in the background. It makes for an interesting dynamic, when I'm into someone who wants to both cherish and protect my innocence, but also fuck it out of me and unlock my more primal and wild, uninhibited side. *HOT.*

One of my biggest (and simplest) fantasies is me sitting in his lap, facing forward, my back against his chest, and he's playing with me like I'm his little fucktoy. Making me tell him in detail what I want him to do to me - and I get so fucking flustered saying this stuff out loud, my face gets so flushed _every single time_. I would have the hardest time breathing or getting words out.. As I'm doing this, he realizes just how wet I'm getting just saying these things, because his hand is of course in my panties, and he points out to me just how turned on I'm getting, and how much of a dirty little slut I am. :blushed:


----------



## Dasein

@kaleidoscope

I'm getting hard just reading this. Your legs draped over his. As he parts his legs, he spreads yours. His hands exploring your breasts and sliding down into your panties.


----------



## kaleidoscope

INTonyP said:


> @*kaleidoscope*
> 
> I'm getting hard just reading this. Your legs draped over his. As he parts his legs, he spreads yours. His hands exploring your breasts and sliding down into your panties.


Yes, *exactly*. Perhaps even more exciting than bondage is him using his own body to restrain/control me. Keeping my legs apart with his.. and I can't stop his hands from roaming all over my body, from discovering how much I respond to him. Whispering dirty things in my ear that drive me wild.. Describing my own reactions to me. 'Look at you, moaning and squirming for me', and he sounds so pleased.


----------



## kaleidoscope

*dies*


----------



## ninjahitsawall

kaleidoscope said:


> I was going to post about this yesterday.. I've been told repeatedly I have this mixture of innocence & sluttiness in my self-expression. I have all these dirty desires and perversions, my body language is very sexual, I absolutely adore talking about sex, I think about it constantly and I'm always horny, but.. I also feel really shy and I get easily flustered, and I have a really innocent appearance as well (voice, facial features). My upbringing doesn't help: coming from a Middle Eastern culture, there's a certain amount of guilt & shame associated with sexuality that I don't think I'll ever be able to shake off, it's always there in the background. It makes for an interesting dynamic, when I'm into someone who wants to both cherish and protect my innocence, but also fuck it out of me and unlock my more primal and wild, uninhibited side. *HOT.*
> 
> One of my biggest (and simplest) fantasies is me sitting in his lap, facing forward, my back against his chest, and he's playing with me like I'm his little fucktoy. Making me tell him in detail what I want him to do to me - and I get so fucking flustered saying this stuff out loud, my face gets so flushed _every single time_. I would have the hardest time breathing or getting words out.. As I'm doing this, he realizes just how wet I'm getting just saying these things, because his hand is of course in my panties, and he points out to me just how turned on I'm getting, and how much of a dirty little slut I am. :blushed:


:shocked: Haha, I was actually going to post about the concept of innocence in the critical thinking/philosophy forum. I think there is sort of a superficial way to look at it -based on sex for example - but that isn't what innocence really is. I read a blog post once about innocence being experience + wisdom (whereas lack of these was defined as ignorance). I think it is just a mindset. This might actually be at the root of what I posted, psychologically..breaking the false dichotomy. 

Actually, I don't think 'sluttiness' is opposed to innocence. I think some women have this duality in their heads b/w a social image/persona and their sexuality (moralizing things, such as rejecting anything that resembles 'submission' of any kind to a man because they're trying to uphold this image) - a lot of what I described revolves around destruction of the image in favor of the instinct. Because yeah, bringing out the unadulterated instinct is hot. The fact it's the instinct that's really 'unadulterated' is the crux of it. :tongue:


----------



## Eset

ayyy it's weak, but still good.
also lmao she's still single in this photo, how do I know? who takes selfies in something like this unless you are actually lonely.


----------



## Derange At 170

kaleidoscope said:


> Yes, *exactly*. Perhaps even more exciting than bondage is him using his own body to restrain/control me.


Yeah, I mean, part of why I'm not into bondage is because it makes things easy for me. There's no resistance. Pinning her down is so much more exciting, intimate, agressive. It's power play.

It may seem boring, but I rarely actually fantasize about sex, while actually always being turned on. It's not that I don't want to have it or can't think of cool ways to have it, but even FANTASIZING gives me too much control over the situation. I am drawn to chaos. I am at peace in chaos. If I can imagine it, if I can decide in my head what she does or doesn't do next, I am bored.

Edit: though after texting withm my current fucktoy. I did fantasize about what it would've been like for her to be there with me. Trying to get on top of me, which I would refuse. And I woudl grab her and throw her against the wall, with the back of her head banging against it. And as I'd try to close in on her, she would grab me by my throat and insert her sharp nails and squeeze as tightly as she could as she'd try to remove my boxers, which I too would refuse by pinning that hand and using my other hand to insert my nails into the wrist of the hand she's clawing/choking me with.

I think that if someone were to go by my sexual fantasies, they'd think I'm a psychopath. :v Oh God.

Edit: In conversation with a friend of mine. I'm in blue.


----------



## Derange At 170

Derange At 170 said:


> Bodily perfection.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Or bootily perfection. Whatever you wanna call it.


So that made me check out some Remy Lacroix scenes again. Because she's hot as fuck. One of those scenes is a second "reverse bangbus" video. Banbros stuff is definitely lame (most of these porn sites are awful). BUT, it's Remy. And the idea of having a hotty like her just pick up random dudes up is pretty damn hot.

Anyway. They staged that Remy picked up a couple and the girl was a huge fan of her and they'd get on the van and have a threesome on camera. Bullshit and staged obviously, but whatever. Anyway, though. If you were with your partner and a pornstar you were attracted to/a fan of would pick you up for a scene on the street and fuck you in a van -- would you do it?

Like, I totally would. No questions asked. So hot. I even considered doing porn for a long time. I have exhbitionist tendencies anyway and have done some rather violent things with a hot girl on a busy street with people passing by before, because we were teenagers with no respect for anyone. Including each other, fortunately. So it seems up my alley. No pun.

"Exhibitionist tendencies" pfft. More like, I'd fuck at a party with an audience. Idc.


----------



## with water

Don't worry. We can all be each others' audiences in this thread.


----------



## ninjahitsawall

Derange At 170 said:


> Edit: In conversation with a friend of mine. I'm in blue.


LOL. antidepressants? I've been on and off more than once (for anxiety). Whenever I went off them I had like a rebound sex drive effect. I felt a lot like your friend. But I'm not sure if it was any worse than being on meds, because I didn't actually lose my sex drive, I just was kinda numb physically. So I was perpetually frustrated. :crazy: Ironically I feel more sane now...


----------



## Derange At 170

ninjahitsawall said:


> LOL. antidepressants? I've been on and off more than once (for anxiety). Whenever I went off them I had like a rebound sex drive effect. I felt a lot like your friend. But I'm not sure if it was any worse than being on meds, because I didn't actually lose my sex drive, I just was kinda numb physically. So I was perpetually frustrated. :crazy: Ironically I feel more sane now...


Anti-psychotics. As fucking sleeping aides. I have the worst sleeping problems ever since birth. It's brutal. I felt like my genitals were surgically removed. The need to be close to others and to touch them is still there. The drive to have drive is there. But the sex drive or enjyoment itself is completely gone But nothing works. I would get hard, but not feel anything. No longer visually or mentally aroused.

It's numbing. I've had a paradoxically high sex drive since I was 5 years old (before I knew what a sex drive was). I felt alienated from my own body. I have no idea what it's like to be a transexual, but it did feel like the bodyparts that I needed to feel intimate with someone else were not there.

It was hell. :v


----------



## Spiren

kaleidoscope said:


> * *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well, my fantasies have a theme tonight..


That is hot. 

I have a huge thing (yeah, pun intended :laughing for formal wear and CMNF/CMNM. Commands for them to strip for me while I watch followed by the disparity between (usually) me being fully dressed and them naked, exposing them completely bare to my eyes... I love that, especially where I'm with a tease who tries or gets to me take my clothes off earlier than I've planned to - that earns its own punishment.

I usually avoid functions but over the years, I've made exceptions for formal ones and the teasing begins long before we've left the house and lasts throughout the event lol. I like calculated risk and enjoy wearing a well-tailored suit:











* *


----------



## kaleidoscope

More depraved kaleidoscopeness. 


* *




Him watching me touch myself, enjoying the view while undressing ever so slowly and teasing me. 










Making me take off my panties before I can be his little plaything sitting in his lap:










Her expression.. pure bliss sitting at his feet like that. 



















Something about being called "little girl" or "good little girl" really fucking gets to me.. I don't know why, but nothing gets me off more easily than being called that. It triggers my need to please, my eagerness to get his approval.. I feel so vulnerable, so delicate and cherished in the hands of my gentle dom. <3




























Touching my face/lips softly.. before fucking my brains out. 





































Nothing turns me on more than him taking his time.. deliberately. It's a sign of control and composure to me.. meanwhile, I find it absolutely impossible to hide my arousal. I'm breathing heavily, even whimpering if I'm unbearably horny, pleading with my eyes to stop torturing me while loving it at the same time. 

Collars..


----------



## with water

Who is 'him' again?


----------



## kaleidoscope

I love the idea of waiting for him while he's on his way back from work, surprising him by being on all fours, half-naked or completely naked, wet with anticipation.. completely ready for him. And for him to walk in, stop for a bit.. and then come closer and run his hands all over me gently, slowly.. 



















It's hotter if I'm forcing myself into waiting like that, rather than being tied up. I'm subjecting myself to this, for him.


----------



## kaleidoscope

with water said:


> Who is 'him' again?


Someone who can handle me.


----------



## Kore

kaleidoscope said:


> Someone who can handle me.


So fucking this!


----------



## Sava Saevus

kaleidoscope said:


> More depraved kaleidoscopeness.


Just change your name to Kinkeioscope already.


----------



## Crimson Ash

She is so delicious.


----------



## UraniaIsis

Master? Can we...? @With Water


> * *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Him watching me touch myself, enjoying the view while undressing ever so slowly and teasing me.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *except the little girl part though.


----------



## ninjahitsawall

Crimson Ash said:


> She is so delicious.


Oh yeah I know that song. Maria Brink isn't really my type but the song/video is interesting.
This song actually makes me imagine a sex dungeon for some reason. :laughing:






(They have a similar one called "Dogs in a Cage", same sex dungeon vibe lol. I think it's sexier actually.)


----------



## Bunny




----------



## Groovy

this gets me so hot

* *


----------



## ninjahitsawall

Since I was already on the topic of dirty music :tongue:

Someone shared this in the INTJ sub and it's kind of a turn on... Couldn't say exactly why though. 





(I looked up the song - yes it's meant to be sarcastic/tongue in cheek. Don't care. That's hot too.)

I have a habit of dirtifying non explicit media.


----------



## Spiren

ninjahitsawall said:


> Since I was already on the topic of dirty music :tongue:
> 
> Someone shared this in the INTJ sub and it's kind of a turn on... Couldn't say exactly why though.


Her voice... maybe why  It's high pitched, breathy and sounds like she's permanently turned on.

Trying to find a meme I remember, this is what I get:


* *








> Charizard
> 
> While having sex with a girl with pubic hair, light her pubes on fire as you ejaculate. Your semen will put out half of the burning hair, and afterwards while she is flapping her arms about wildly, scream: "YOU DON'T HAVE ENOUGH BADGES TO TRAIN ME!" and run out of the room.
> 
> I would totally have given that chick a Charizard but I didn't have my lighter on me.


Lmao.


----------



## Bunny

A fun song to add to this thread lol.


----------



## WamphyriThrall

It's been done before, but who cares? -.-











__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content


----------



## ninjahitsawall

Nyle said:


> Her voice... maybe why  It's high pitched, breathy and sounds like she's permanently turned on.
> 
> Trying to find a meme I remember, this is what I get:
> 
> 
> * *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lmao.


Wait, there's a meme for high pitched breathy hotness you mean? 

I think that's part of it, but it's partly the lyrics. Maybe it's the idea of helping her fuck her way to the top lol.


----------



## Spiren

ninjahitsawall said:


> Wait, there's a meme for high pitched breathy hotness you mean?
> 
> I think that's part of it, but it's partly the lyrics. Maybe it's the idea of helping her fuck her way to the top lol.


Yup.


----------



## kaleidoscope

__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content





























__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content


----------



## Dasein

The intensity in her face is so beautiful.


* *


----------



## Dasein

Her upward glance is so hot.


* *


----------



## Dasein

Lexi Belle has that cute girl-next-door look. I wonder what she's into?


* *


----------



## Witch of Oreo

This thread would be incomplete without these

* *


----------



## UraniaIsis

*~*

Error post.


----------



## WamphyriThrall

From my "shit that turns me on" folder:


----------



## Catwalk

* *


----------



## Vivid Melody

* *


















* *


















* *


















* *


----------



## ninjahitsawall

* *






Sometimes shirt is hotter than no shirt. 











































































Love seeing a girl do stuff like this... or needs to be muffled so others don't hear.
:Smilies:


----------



## Bunny

* *


----------



## kaleidoscope

How is your relationship with *pain*, guys? I'm really curious. Is anyone here a masochist, or a sadist? Please talk about your preferences, how you incorporate it into sex, what you've liked and disliked, etc. 

I have masochistic tendencies for sure, and I get really turned on when I experience pain during sex (or even in a non sexual context like getting a tattoo :dry. Biting me so hard they draw blood, having bruises or soreness as a result of rough sex, marks and redness, not being able to sit down because I've been spanked so hard.. A bigger turn on is alternating back and forth between pain and gentleness/tenderness. Makes me melt and drives me crazy. A sexual partner of mine would deliberately and brutally pinch, bite and pull at one nipple while gently kissing and licking the other - the mixture of the two sensations was _unbelievable_.


----------



## sereneone

Wytch said:


> * *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Suspensions drive me insane, so thank you for that.


----------



## kaleidoscope

sereneone said:


> Suspensions drive me insane, so thank you for that.


----------



## Crimson Ash

kaleidoscope said:


> How is your relationship with *pain*, guys? I'm really curious. Is anyone here a masochist, or a sadist? Please talk about your preferences, how you incorporate it into sex, what you've liked and disliked, etc.
> 
> I have masochistic tendencies for sure, and I get really turned on when I experience pain during sex (or even in a non sexual context like getting a tattoo :dry. Biting me so hard they draw blood, having bruises or soreness as a result of rough sex, marks and redness, not being able to sit down because I've been spanked so hard.. A bigger turn on is alternating back and forth between pain and gentleness/tenderness. Makes me melt and drives me crazy. A sexual partner of mine would deliberately and brutally pinch, bite and pull at one nipple while gently kissing and licking the other - the mixture of the two sensations was _unbelievable_.



Definitely have masochistic tendencies. Not so far as to go into the bloodletting territory. But I usually end up with soreness, bruises and marks in quite a few places as does my partner if they are comfortable with it.

I also love the tender romantic setting being turned into a more rough one and alternating in between both. It is so much fun.

I just love the act of incorporating some pain with pleasure to a certain degree, both giving and receiving it.


----------



## d e c a d e n t

ninjahitsawall said:


> I've mentioned in the thread about fantasies, the "rapey" quality to some of my fantasies (although I tend to agree with people who think the term "rape fantasy" is a misnomer). Anyway.. when I see things like this, I basically think "asking for it".


What about fantasies that really are about rape? But that might not be relevant to this thread


----------



## Eset

Btw @Catwalk that avatar and profile pic is so cute!


----------



## Dasein

Distortions said:


> What about fantasies that really are about rape? But that might not be relevant to this thread


Psychology Today has several articles on the subject of rape fantasies. In our politically correct word, perhaps "rape fantasies" is the wrong way to describe it? 

https://www.psychologytoday.com/blog/evolution-the-self/201411/don-t-call-them-rape-fantasies


----------



## d e c a d e n t

INTonyP said:


> Psychology Today has several articles on the subject of rape fantasies. In our politically correct word, perhaps "rape fantasies" is the wrong way to describe it?
> 
> https://www.psychologytoday.com/blog/evolution-the-self/201411/don-t-call-them-rape-fantasies


I have read a few articles about this topic too. Wouldn't surprise me if I've read this one as well. :tongue: And I've seen people say that "rape fantasy" is a contradiction, before. I'm not sure that it's always a matter of _politically correctness_. Although I get why someone would find the thought of someone actually fetishizing rape offensive or worrying, and thus find the term off-putting. But I do fantasize about such things. Like yeah, it's different from the actual thing happening in reality, but in the context of the fantasy it often is non-consensual, not "consensual ravishment"


----------



## shallnotbenamed

11/10 :gentleman:


----------



## Vivid Melody

* *


















* *


















* *


















* *


----------



## WamphyriThrall

So, these are actually from another forum, but damn.



> By all means, _do_ clamp down, scream and holler as I ram your tight fuckhole out, and flex all over as I pull your head back in my arm and shove my thumb in your mouth as you buck back into me, gripping my cock as I flex it inside you to knock your prostate around.
> 
> Yes by all means, you hot fuckin' bottoms... do those things.





> Interesting. I've noticed the same thing.
> The more to the "straight" that a guy seems to be on the sexual orientation continuum, he more moaning and verbal he seems to be.
> 
> I like to moan and say lots of shit while either getting head or getting a fuck, but I'm noticing that seems to turn guys off so I just keep my mouth shut now.
> 
> The only time the verbal seems to add to the scene is when I'm deep screwing a guy from behind. I've got his legs spread wide, and my left arm over his left shoulder and grabbing onto his right pec. I've got my right hand down between his legs frigging his meat, while I'm working my hard dick deep into his guts. (This is another reason why I like "pocket-gays" for subs.) I'm usually sucking and licking on his neck and carotid artery. That's when I whisper in a deep throaty voice some kind of nasty little something into his ear. I slowly long-dick him, and whisper "Right THERE. That's where I'm gonna cum." when I'm balls deep. Then again with a long, deep stroke "Right THERE." I may "work it", and whisper "Feel the ring?" After a little hammer fucking, I'll give him a few slow strokes and whisper "You're such a good boy. Good boy." I may check in with him and whisper "You like that baby? You like getting totally fucked in that hot little ass of yours?" The response is always at least a "Yes".
> 
> Depending upon how long we've been fucking (in the context of weeks, etc.), I may start to elicit more commitment from my sub. That's when I may whisper "That's my ass, baby. Your ass is mine. Who's ass is it, baby?' The answer, how quickly and how soulfully it is offered is telling. If the answer comes quickly and soulfully voiced "It's yours" or "It's all yours" or "It's yours, sir", then I know that we're really bonding and the relationship is getting deeper.
> 
> About 1/2 the time, I want my subs to cum first. I want to feel them cum while riding my dick. I may or may not choose to cum depending upon whether I want them to feel psychologically and emotionally fulfilled by having me cum and close the pleasure loop with them. Or, I may choose not to cum, and leave them in a state of yearning despite their own physical release. They usually wonder if they did "something wrong". I reassure them that they didn't. But it still leaves lingering sexual tension which can lead to a more intriguing and romantic relationship. I may also have them suck me off.
> 
> I don't mind if my sub moans and expresses audible signals of gratitude and appreciation, but I do get distracted by too much verbal feedback from my subs. Depending on the mood of the scene, I may either "Shhhh, baby! Just enjoy the ride", or I may give my dick a good hard stab and say "Shut the fuck up!" For those subs who just can't keep their mouths our audible emanations to a level which is pleasing to me, that is when my right hand goes over their mouth or I get out the gag.
> 
> Sex is like playing the piano. You do need to hear music in order for the experience to be completely enjoyable, but too much racket is annoying.


----------



## ninjahitsawall

Distortions said:


> What about fantasies that really are about rape? But that might not be relevant to this thread





Distortions said:


> I have read a few articles about this topic too. Wouldn't surprise me if I've read this one as well. :tongue: And I've seen people say that "rape fantasy" is a contradiction, before. I'm not sure that it's always a matter of _politically correctness_. Although I get why someone would find the thought of someone actually fetishizing rape offensive or worrying, and thus find the term off-putting. But I do fantasize about such things. Like yeah, it's different from the actual thing happening in reality, but in the context of the fantasy it often is non-consensual, not "consensual ravishment"


I guess it depends on what is really underlying the fantasy being non-consensual. If it's only non-consensual in the context of the fantasy, it seems to be representative of something else. Like some of what that article mentions: "illusion of danger" vs actual danger, being "all in the midbrain". 

Personally, I'm not great at separating fantasy from reality in that way (I can't really fantasize about something that can't actualize.. so maybe I'm also way off here :laughing, because I find that when I do, I notice something in the fantasy itself that's symbolic. Once I figure out the symbolism, the fantasy tends to become more.. "realistic" (that sounds boring lol).


----------



## GoodOldDreamer

_Good_ sex happens when your partner _wants_ to beg for more. *Great* sex happens when they *need* to. :wink:

PS: Thanks for this thread. It's a hell of a conversation starter.


----------



## UraniaIsis

I'm a Hot Scarfer... :laughing:

What's your BDSM safe word?

* *


----------



## UraniaIsis

I could see it in his eyes. He was unable to suppress his sexual hunger any further, *with water* grabbed my hands and bound them behind my back and leaned me over the arm of the couch. Pinning my arms down with one hand, he spread my legs apart, gripped his hand around my waist and thrusted deep into my hot, moist folds. Each thrust eliciting a moan from me as my breasts swayed in mid-air. He smacked my ass hard several times leaving his hand print. I moaned with each one of his thrusts as I felt my legs buckle beneath me. He smacked my ass especially hard again and I could feel my pussy clamp tightly around his cock making him groan. He leaned over me, pinning my arms between our warm bodies. He roughly pulled my hair directing my head to the side as he sucked on my neck leaving behind a trail of love bites that marked me as his. With his other hand he grabs my breasts, hitting them, pinching and twisting my perky nipples. An intense orgasm overtakes me leaving my legs quivering as I moaned in pleasure. I whimpered as he pulled out of me. His cock still firm and throbbing, moistened by my pussy juices. I tried to stand but my legs buckled and gave way underneath me. *with water* caught me in time. His throbbing cock rubbing up between my ass cheeks. He whispers into my ear, "I'm not finished with you yet. We have just begun." ...


----------



## kaleidoscope

I've been having frequent exhibitionistic fantasies lately.. Something about it is so damn exciting, and hot. The idea of simply anyone walking in, anyone being able to see me on my knees with his cock in my mouth, or getting fucked in a not-so-secret location.. drives me nuts. He has to have me now, and so he will. Having to stay quiet, but also not really wanting to..


----------



## Vivid Melody

dd/lg dynamic


----------



## mushr00m

* *






Kind of a bit boring but it's all in the touch, the more subtle gestures and the suspense... Too much of the heavy stuff has a desensitising effect personally. Less is more.























































'Touch. It is touch that is the deadliest enemy of chastity, loyalty, monogamy, gentility with its codes and conventions and restraints. By touch we are betrayed and betray others … an accidental brushing of shoulders or touching of hands … hands laid on shoulders in a gesture of comfort that lies like a thief, that takes, not gives, that wants, not offers, that awakes, not pacifies. When one flesh is waiting, there is electricity in the merest contact.'
~Wallace Stegner, _Angle of Repose.

_There is a primal reassurance in being touched, in knowing that someone else, someone close to you, wants to be touching you. There is a bone-deep security that goes with the brush of a human hand, a silent, reflex-level affirmation that someone is near, that someone cares.
~Jim Butcher, _White Night._


----------



## Derange At 170

Oh wow, I spent a week if not more with my Belgian friends. And that group of friends is really so sexually closed off. At least hwen it comes to talking about it. So weird to be back here.



Vivid Melody said:


> * *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/Spoiler]


Dreamy


----------



## Catwalk

kaleidoscope said:


> It always baffles me how straight men can turn down something that offers amazing potential - and is known to be an extremely intense erogenous zone - because of the societal pressure, and the idea that taking it up the ass means you're gay. So odd. If I were a guy, that would be the first thing I would explore.



_Unfortunately_; his response(s) (via) _pegging_ are rather normal - it is also the reasoning why once found a Boy Toy™ that beg(s) for me to fuck his boy puss' is such a *treat* for myself.

Nothing _arouses_ me more than a _strong_ male arching his back + hungry for me; his woman - to be deep inside him + moaning at female thrust(s) against his prostate (&) _pleasure _him in the most taboo of way(s) right in my lap. 

_My_; a slave _begging _to be fucked + quivering below me as I bring him to a _magnificent_ orgasm is so delightful; indeed. Even better when he is ashamed / embarrassed by it - I do like those ashamed one(s) most that view it as a *humiliating *act.

_Hehehe _.. The shy one(s) that roll into a little ball against my chest feeling _ashamed_ at having a female take 'em in such a way (&) bring him to a pleasurable release + having moaning like a little bitch - _involuntarily_.

[HR][/HR]

Ofc; since these male(s) are such_ rarities_ - I do have a solution for them; indeed - no, they do not get *off the hook*.

If they won't _take it_ like a bitch; one favorite of mine is making him the bitch -- (i.e., I'll make him_ the dick_) he is + utilize him elsewhere.

Most do not object to this.


----------



## Stockholmaren

@Catwalk

Do you always come off as having the mental advantage after those acts? Do they simply enjoy feeling weak, or is it your techniques that put a spell on them? Different man, different case, or are they all the same? Edit: oh yeah, you did describe different men/cases now when i re-read your post. Now my questions look stoopid.

After the pelagus naufragio of my cārissimus pilōsus annulus, the sexual urge to connect my mentula in your bellulus annulus would rise up to a point where instant blast off is inevitable.


----------



## WamphyriThrall

kaleidoscope said:


> It always baffles me how straight men can turn down something that offers amazing potential - and is known to be an extremely intense erogenous zone - because of the societal pressure, and the idea that taking it up the ass means you're gay. So odd. If I were a guy, that would be the first thing I would explore.


Well, you'd still be bisexual, so maybe that doesn't count?


----------



## Xanthus Primus

kaleidoscope said:


> Please guys, no more derails, let's keep the thread on track with the sexy postings!
> 
> To anyone else who does not like BDSM or disapproves - just don't post in or check the thread. We would all appreciate that.
> 
> 
> * *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That forceful grabbing...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So possessive. :blushed: Powerful, demanding hands:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hair pulling.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I love the contrast between my nakedness and him being fully clothed. My vulnerability vs his power and control over the situation.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Touching my lips gently.. fills me with anticipation.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> When he just *HAS *to take me because I've been such a brat.


....nice


----------



## Catwalk

Oddnet said:


> @Catwalk
> 
> Do you always come off as having the mental advantage after those acts?


No; afterward - it is a rather relieving feeling/s (via) cognitive / mental + psychological catharsis (via) both parties. It feel(s) like Xanax™ for myself without _socialized-stupidity + ape-think_ (via) faux *drug-usage* / altered mental states. [I do not it for mental advantages] -- only for _pleasure / enjoyment_.



> Do they simply enjoy feeling weak, or is it your techniques that put a spell on them? Different man, different case, or are they all the same? Edit: oh yeah, you did describe different men/cases now when i re-read your post. Now my questions look stoopid.


I can only speak for (1) - he enjoyed feeling(s) of humiliation/s + feeling of being ashamed (&) felt most pleaasurable (&) best for myself viewing it as a degrading act - he enjoyed being _Sissified + emasculated_ because he enjoyed it (&) ''wished,'' he *did not* as he did not feel like a Real Man™ (via) his desire(s).

That is, he was a 'normal male,' turned on by the _taboo_.

-- He was also ashamed in his inabilities to contain / control himself (via) female primate(s) (&) looked at it as a form of ''break,'' or 'no longer,' having control of himself -- that is cum control since he his masturbatory habit(s) were under compulsion(s). He enjoyed being locked-up in chastity (&) being deprived. He_ relished_ in being under the complete control of a woman - for whatever_ she_ needed. He assertion(s) were that he felt ''needed,'' in this place. 

Granted; I felt no 'homosexual' nor *weak* vibe(s) from him at all - just an honest male who loves a female _ well suited / critiqued_ to his need(s) + wanted to pleasure her all the way down to the _barrel_. 

And those are just the male meatsac(s) I adore; the one(s) that love to pleasure + obey without fuss / question(s) (&) have me reward them for their effort(s). *The perfect match*. I enjoy satisfying their need(s) - they are so content and fulfilled after - I fancy to keep their secret(s) (&) know they are entrusted to me; makes me feel well. No ''spells,'' needed.


----------



## Derange At 170

Catwalk said:


> No; afterward - it is a rather relieving feeling/s (via) cognitive / mental + psychological catharsis (via) both parties. It feel(s) like Xanax™ for myself without _socialized-stupidity + ape-think_ (via) faux *drug-usage* / altered mental states. [I do not it for mental advantages] -- only for _pleasure / enjoyment_.
> 
> 
> 
> I can only speak for (1) - he enjoyed feeling(s) of humiliation/s + feeling of being ashamed (&) felt most pleaasurable (&) best for myself viewing it as a degrading act - he enjoyed being _Sissified + emasculated_ because he enjoyed it (&) ''wished,'' he *did not* as he did not feel like a Real Man™ (via) his desire(s).
> 
> That is, he was a 'normal male,' turned on by the _taboo_.
> 
> -- He was also ashamed in his inabilities to contain / control himself (via) female primate(s) (&) looked at it as a form of ''break,'' or 'no longer,' having control of himself -- that is cum control since he his masturbatory habit(s) were under compulsion(s). He enjoyed being locked-up in chastity (&) being deprived. He_ relished_ in being under the complete control of a woman - for whatever_ she_ needed. He assertion(s) were that he felt ''needed,'' in this place.
> 
> Granted; I felt no 'homosexual' nor *weak* vibe(s) from him at all - just an honest male who loves a female _ well suited / critiqued_ to his need(s) + wanted to pleasure her all the way down to the _barrel_.
> 
> And those are just the male meatsac(s) I adore; the one(s) that love to pleasure + obey without fuss / question(s) (&) have me reward them for their effort(s). *The perfect match*. I enjoy satisfying their need(s) - they are so content and fulfilled after - I fancy to keep their secret(s) (&) know they are entrusted to me; makes me feel well. No ''spells,'' needed.


I sense a particular brand of submissiveness, or servitude, in your dominance. A friend of mine, she has some pretty damn intense instincts when it comes to caring for others (I'm pretty sure she enjoyed me and another friend of ours clutching her legs as we rested our heads on her lap, playing a sober sitter when me and my other friend were rolling on MDMA). She needs nothing more than to care for other people as much as she can, but she has to feel in total control of the care that she provides, if she doesn't, she feels like she can't do a good job; She feels like she can't be fully subservient if she doesn't have total control over the service she provides. I might be wrong, but you seem to exist in that same sphere of behavior, except in the realm of sex. It's sort of like giving yourself the job of helping your partner get everything they can out of their sexuality.


----------



## The Unseen

The lengths at which one will psychoanalyze the act of sex and then dissect the very feeling(s) it invokes; only to afterwards express the internalization of said repressed feeling(s) that the act of sex has released, is both fascinating and appalling. 

I think Freud would be proud of this thread.

Sex is one hell of a drug.


----------



## Catwalk

Derange At 170 said:


> I sense a particular brand of submissiveness, or servitude, in your dominance. A friend of mine, she has some pretty damn intense instincts when it comes to caring for others (I'm pretty sure she enjoyed me and another friend of ours clutching her legs as we rested our heads on her lap, playing a sober sitter when me and my other friend were rolling on MDMA). She needs nothing more than to care for other people as much as she can, but she has to feel in total control of the care that she provides, if she doesn't, she feels like she can't do a good job; She feels like she can't be fully subservient if she doesn't have total control over the service she provides. I might be wrong, but you seem to exist in that same sphere of behavior, except in the realm of sex. It's sort of like giving yourself the job of helping your partner get everything they can out of their sexuality.


I see - you are _correct_; in some form.

Servitude - _indeed_. Although; I do not link it with ''care,'' - as to initate any desires for [_care_] one would have to arise a _differential_ type of psychological / mental stimulus. 

Perhap(s), some type of ''romantic,'' bonding -- I do not _romantically_ bond; nor wish to be with any subbie. No; I do a piss-poor job with having romantic-'emotional' connect(s) to participant(s) -- I prefer it as impersonal (&) them as _far away_ from heart as possible.

Thus; I am mostly indifferent - to whether (X) subbie is 'suffering,' or not - the most detached. I care about my performance; not their sexual satisfaction - I have no malfunction(s), starving them of sexual satisfaction / enjoyment for week(s), while attaining mine.

What you are seeing is perhaps, my devout / loyalist nature and personality -- that is INTJ (via) a *Six-wing*. Which, unfortunately, can get rather _obsessive_ + erratic one ''activated,''. Once bound to (X) submissive individual(s) - I make it a _high-list _of priority to please (&) almost serve my partner(s), indeed. 

I would not participate in something that is devoid of _improving_ myself + attaining optimal level(s) of goal(s); or ''perfecting,'' / mastering my _arts_. And thus, my 'goal' is always to perform my best / improve (&) not _disappoint_. Preferably, one that keeps offering room for 'improvement(s),' since my boredom would arise rather quickly.

I view the ''Dom / Sub,'' -- Mistress / slave position(s) as a line of who is ''dominant,'' is inherently smug. If you were to ask me, ''_Who really is in control_,'' rather, than who is 'dominant,'.. (?) Why, I would say the_ sub / slave / pet _or that I simply do not know .. :rolleye: 

It feel(s) more mutualistic - that is; we serve each other. Thus, we are both servant(s) - _one tugging_ the leash (&) the other demanding _to be pulled_ ...



[HR][/HR]

As for whether I am submissive / slave-like in the realm(s) of BDSM -- [switch] likely not so. Very few act(s) particular appeal on the opposite spectrum.

Frankly; I am entirely too uptight / high-strong (&) my personality + mindset just does not deem fit to be in such a vulnerable state devoid of [control] as you say, unless it is in something of an_ animalistic hardcore rape fantasy_; to which said male or female must exude a specific 'vibe' -- that radiate(s) they are capable.

I have yet to find anyone that drive(s) me to feel like switching - or being submissive / slave like.


----------



## ninjahitsawall

How do people feel about nipples?
I think this is odd, but even though I don't really get erotic sensation in my nipples (as far as I know :tongue, seeing hard nipples on a woman can be a huge turn on. Especially if she plays with/pinches them or needs help with that. :wink:


----------



## GoodOldDreamer

Anyone else have a thing for more subtle verbal control/manipulation? Mentioning something in passing, planting a seed of thought, letting your partner get stuck thinking it over, and patiently waiting for them to come around to it?

I remember one of my partners freaked out a bit after the first time we left the window open 'by accident', and she was all worried about neighbors hearing us and all that. And then eventually at one point I mentioned that we should move to the window and she could look out as I took her from behind, and she loved that idea. She even wanted us to leave the windows open all the time.

It was through a build up of trust and planting random ideas in her head that allowed for the turn around. And there's something really hot about that for me, having that kind of affect on someone. And she certainly did the same for me too in other ways.


----------



## Stockholmaren

Catwalk said:


> No; afterward - it is a rather relieving feeling/s (via) cognitive / mental + psychological catharsis (via) both parties. It feel(s) like Xanax™ for myself without _socialized-stupidity + ape-think_ (via) faux *drug-usage* / altered mental states. [I do not it for mental advantages] -- only for _pleasure / enjoyment_.
> 
> 
> 
> I can only speak for (1) - he enjoyed feeling(s) of humiliation/s + feeling of being ashamed (&) felt most pleaasurable (&) best for myself viewing it as a degrading act - he enjoyed being _Sissified + emasculated_ because he enjoyed it (&) ''wished,'' he *did not* as he did not feel like a Real Man™ (via) his desire(s).
> 
> That is, he was a 'normal male,' turned on by the _taboo_.
> 
> -- He was also ashamed in his inabilities to contain / control himself (via) female primate(s) (&) looked at it as a form of ''break,'' or 'no longer,' having control of himself -- that is cum control since he his masturbatory habit(s) were under compulsion(s). He enjoyed being locked-up in chastity (&) being deprived. He_ relished_ in being under the complete control of a woman - for whatever_ she_ needed. He assertion(s) were that he felt ''needed,'' in this place.
> 
> Granted; I felt no 'homosexual' nor *weak* vibe(s) from him at all - just an honest male who loves a female _ well suited / critiqued_ to his need(s) + wanted to pleasure her all the way down to the _barrel_.
> 
> And those are just the male meatsac(s) I adore; the one(s) that love to pleasure + obey without fuss / question(s) (&) have me reward them for their effort(s). *The perfect match*. I enjoy satisfying their need(s) - they are so content and fulfilled after - I fancy to keep their secret(s) (&) know they are entrusted to me; makes me feel well. No ''spells,'' needed.


My mind really begins to wonder about the different reasons how he can experience pleasure by treating his self-esteem like that.

Or maybe, there's something about you, that turn men crazy. :winetime:


----------



## Leviticus Cornwall

@GoodOldDreamer

My girlfriend does this all the time.

I do it when meeting people to begin with, I say what's the point in a relationship unless their addicted to the sex it provides lol, so I drop the seeds early on but don't find much use for it other then watering the originals as I go, my current gf however drops hints all the time. Aside from at times lately she will go from a normal conversation to just bluntly saying take out your cock lol.


----------



## Crimson Ash

GoodOldDreamer said:


> Anyone else have a thing for more subtle verbal control/manipulation? Mentioning something in passing, planting a seed of thought, letting your partner get stuck thinking it over, and patiently waiting for them to come around to it?
> 
> I remember one of my partners freaked out a bit after the first time we left the window open 'by accident', and she was all worried about neighbors hearing us and all that. And then eventually at one point I mentioned that we should move to the window and she could look out as I took her from behind, and she loved that idea. She even wanted us to leave the windows open all the time.
> 
> It was through a build up of trust and planting random ideas in her head that allowed for the turn around. And there's something really hot about that for me, having that kind of affect on someone. And she certainly did the same for me too in other ways.


Oh yes. I've gotten myself into some pretty risque scenarios because of this. It's a lot of fun especially if you have a lot of trust and affection for your partner. Just to tease their boundaries of comfort a little more broader to incorporate more fun "activities".


----------



## ethylene

This is something I'd like to learn. To do and be done upon. :blushed:


----------



## kaleidoscope

I'm so happy to see this thread is still going, and so much kinkiness! Wonder if it should be stickied, since it's already pretty sticky. :blushed:


* *










































































































^ This image drives me nuts. The idea of having this kind of friendship with another woman, where we are both so intensely intimate and close, and we dance right along that line in our intimacy.. Never really giving into our desires, but still acutely aware of that possibility. Like an unspoken thought, that creates so much sexual tension between us.


----------



## ethylene

kaleidoscope said:


> ^ This image drives me nuts. The idea of having this kind of friendship with another woman, where we are both so intensely intimate and close, and we dance right along that line in our intimacy.. Never really giving into our desires, but still acutely aware of that possibility. Like an unspoken thought, that creates so much sexual tension between us.


I don't know about desires, but man-man and woman-woman dancing is quite common in tango. Usually people dance this way to understand the precursors to most steps, as in, changing your role in dancing helps you understand how well you are at giving/percieving signs while you're dancing. 
(nerd mode off)


----------



## ninjahitsawall

ethylene said:


> I don't know about desires, but man-man and woman-woman dancing is quite common in tango. Usually people dance this way to understand the precursors to most steps, as in, changing your role in dancing helps you understand how well you are at giving/percieving signs while you're dancing.
> (nerd mode off)


That's hot. Tango is just a more complex form of foreplay.


----------



## ethylene

ninjahitsawall said:


> That's hot. Tango is just a more complex form of foreplay.


Interesting you say that: Many of the dancers I know claim that tango is a bit too technical. But I personally think that there are a few moves that are über-sensual, if you can do it without going over-the-top.




Like in "the sandwich", if the lady is able to graze the leg veeeeery slightly, it looks (and probably feels) very sensual.


----------



## ninjahitsawall

ethylene said:


> Interesting you say that: Many of the dancers I know claim that tango is a bit too technical. But I personally think that there are a few moves that are über-sensual, if you can do it without going over-the-top.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Like in "the sandwich", if the lady is able to graze the leg veeeeery slightly, it looks (and probably feels) very sensual.


I don't know much about technicalities of tango so maybe that's why I say that. 

That's fairly subtle. What do you call this? 










I see a lot of renditions of it so it must be a thing? Very sexy.

PS: slightly off topic - just found this blog post on tango-sex parallels 
Guest Post by Tom Williams: “The vertical expression of a horizontal desire.” | Jenny Kane

Wondering if I should be taking tango lessons now or vacationing in Buenos Aires. :wink:


----------



## Derange At 170

Catwalk said:


> I see - you are _correct_; in some form.
> 
> Servitude - _indeed_. Although; I do not link it with ''care,'' - as to initate any desires for [_care_] one would have to arise a _differential_ type of psychological / mental stimulus.


Yeah, I definitely didn't perceive your behavior or needs as 'care', but I did think you operated within the realm of sexuality the same way my friend operates when it comes to 'care'. "I aim to fully please your needs, but I'll decide how it happens"



Catwalk said:


> Perhap(s), some type of ''romantic,'' bonding -- I do not _romantically_ bond; nor wish to be with any subbie. No; I do a piss-poor job with having romantic-'emotional' connect(s) to participant(s) -- I prefer it as impersonal (&) them as _far away_ from heart as possible.
> 
> Thus; I am mostly indifferent - to whether (X) subbie is 'suffering,' or not - the most detached. I care about my performance; not their sexual satisfaction - I have no malfunction(s), starving them of sexual satisfaction / enjoyment for week(s), while attaining mine.
> 
> What you are seeing is perhaps, my devout / loyalist nature and personality -- that is INTJ (via) a *Six-wing*. Which, unfortunately, can get rather _obsessive_ + erratic one ''activated,''. Once bound to (X) submissive individual(s) - I make it a _high-list _of priority to please (&) almost serve my partner(s), indeed.
> 
> I would not participate in something that is devoid of _improving_ myself + attaining optimal level(s) of goal(s); or ''perfecting,'' / mastering my _arts_. And thus, my 'goal' is always to perform my best / improve (&) not _disappoint_. Preferably, one that keeps offering room for 'improvement(s),' since my boredom would arise rather quickly.
> 
> I view the ''Dom / Sub,'' -- Mistress / slave position(s) as a line of who is ''dominant,'' is inherently smug. If you were to ask me, ''_Who really is in control_,'' rather, than who is 'dominant,'.. (?) Why, I would say the_ sub / slave / pet _or that I simply do not know .. :rolleye:
> 
> It feel(s) more mutualistic - that is; we serve each other. Thus, we are both servant(s) - _one tugging_ the leash (&) the other demanding _to be pulled_ ...
> 
> As for whether I am submissive / slave-like in the realm(s) of BDSM -- [switch] likely not so. Very few act(s) particular appeal on the opposite spectrum.


Yeah, I definitely didn't have you pegged as a sub. No pun. But I do think it's fascinating how a personality trait that we associate with submissiveness (servitude) can be linked to behavior that we associate with domination in the bedroom. I don't think "sub" in the context of sex actually has any bearing to 'submissiveness' in an absolute sense. A "sub" is a "sub", but nothing that happens is done without their consent. So how submissive is a "sub" truly?



Catwalk said:


> Frankly; I am entirely too uptight / high-strong (&) my personality + mindset just does not deem fit to be in such a vulnerable state devoid of [control] as you say, unless it is in something of an_ animalistic hardcore rape fantasy_; to which said male or female must exude a specific 'vibe' -- that radiate(s) they are capable.
> 
> I have yet to find anyone that drive(s) me to feel like switching - or being submissive / slave like.


Are you open to the possibility at all and do you see any value in it? Or it is more a matter of "well, I'm not into it and I'm not counting on it, but who knows if this'll happen".

I hope @kaleidoscope doesn't feel like my picking apart someone's brain derails the thread too much? I tend to nerd out at inappropriate times.



ninjahitsawall said:


> How do people feel about nipples?


Well, I would freak out if they weren't there.










Nope nope nope.


----------



## Derange At 170

ninjahitsawall said:


> I don't know much about technicalities of tango so maybe that's why I say that.
> 
> That's fairly subtle. What do you call this?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I see a lot of renditions of it so it must be a thing? Very sexy.
> 
> PS: slightly off topic - just found this blog post on tango-sex parallels
> Guest Post by Tom Williams: “The vertical expression of a horizontal desire.” | Jenny Kane
> 
> Wondering if I should be taking tango lessons now or vacationing in Buenos Aires. :wink:


There's parallels between dancing and sex in general. I mean, there's a reason it's called a "vertical expression or a horizontal desire" (or if you were to go by the contentst of this thread; a pretzel shaped desire? I don't know). Even in DJ'ing. The best techno and house DJs tease a track, build-up slowly and then break it down again. Intensifying desire for the climax and knowing how to time it perfectly for the "release".

There's also parallels between the way _I_ DJ and fuck I guess. I get the most fun out of mixing various harder electronic music styles at 180 beats per minute. Kinda relentless.

And is there anything sexier than a girl that knows how to work her hips and ass? I wonder how women feel about men that can dance. I fortunately get many compliments for the way that I dance.

I wonder if someone who dances to speedcore fucks differently from someone who likes dancing to house music. And I'm wondering what it says about me that I enjoy both.


----------



## kaleidoscope

Derange At 170 said:


> I hope @*kaleidoscope* doesn't feel like my picking apart someone's brain derails the thread too much? I tend to nerd out at inappropriate times.


I don't mind the picking apart, since it's related to dom/sub dynamics. It's a fascinating discussion. 

Talking about tango however, _is_ a derail *cough* @ninjahitsawall *cough*.


----------



## ninjahitsawall

Derange At 170 said:


> But I do think it's fascinating how a personality trait that we associate with submissiveness (servitude) can be linked to behavior that we associate with domination in the bedroom. I don't think "sub" in the context of sex actually has any bearing to 'submissiveness' in an absolute sense. A "sub" is a "sub", but nothing that happens is done without their consent. So how submissive is a "sub" truly?


There's this idea going around about submission in dominance and dominance in submission. Same concept as the yin yang I'm guessing.



> Well, I would freak out if they weren't there.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nope nope nope.


That's not a fair comparison, that's a doll (unless you're sexually attracted to dolls). 
So, neutral then? Nipples are just there to exist?

There's a lot of nipple-focused BDSM and fetishes, so I just wonder where peoples' lines are. A lot of it is too hardcore for me, personally (basically anything beyond pinching).


----------



## kaleidoscope

I swear I have a cum obsession. I fucking *LOVE* the thought of him covering me with his cum over and over again, marking me as his possession.. I want it all over me, and I just want to lay there afterwards, feeling so dirty and depraved for letting him do this to me. Even more amazing is how much love he's going to feel for me, watching me lay there, a complete mess for him, because of him. 

Going to work with the taste of his cum in my mouth, as a reminder of how much I belong to him. 

Feeling his cum slowly dripping out after we fuck. 

Making a mess out of me after I put obvious effort into my appearance. Maybe he won't mess up my hair and make-up, and instead cum on other body parts like my breasts or ass.. but only if I'm a good girl. 

:blushed:


----------



## Derange At 170

ninjahitsawall said:


> There's this idea going around about submission in dominance and dominance in submission. Same concept as the yin yang I'm guessing.


Yeah, "I'll let you do things to me, but only things I want done". But it may just be a co-operative act more than anything.



ninjahitsawall said:


> That's not a fair comparison, that's a doll (unless you're sexually attracted to dolls).
> So, neutral then? Nipples are just there to exist?


Haha I know, I was just making a dumb joke. Like "well, they're part of the human physique, aren't they?" Feeling that the nipples are getting hard is a huge turn-on. Generally, it's one of my favorite parts of the female body to play with. Even in a non-sexual context.



ninjahitsawall said:


> There's a lot of nipple-focused BDSM and fetishes, so I just wonder where peoples' lines are. A lot of it is too hardcore for me, personally (basically anything beyond pinching).


I don't even know where my lines are. Which means I need to utterly dismiss the idea tat I have lines to begin with.


----------



## Millie

Holy moly this thread sure delivers :v


----------



## Dasein

@kaleidoscope

Her tender gaze of submissiveness looking up, her mouth open as her face is being soiled, brings a swell of emotions. Wanting to bath her afterwards and clean her up.


----------



## Catwalk

Oddnet said:


> My mind really begins to wonder about the different reasons how he can experience pleasure by treating his self-esteem like that.


It rather a reassurance (&) thus; boosting pleasure + acceptance around his said ''reassurance,'' of (X) desire(s) / taboo feeling(s) he required - my _reinforcement_; was only a form of _approval_. 

It actually _boosted + helped_ his self-esteem; There were certain aspect(s) that I did not touch / cross (Via) said ''limits,'' .. to which hit too many 'sensitive,' nerve(s).

[HR][/HR] 

_Interestingly -_ Aftercare was mostly him cleaning up after me + making sure I were clean // his mess were neat (&) orderly + _discussing_ his ''actual,'' self-esteem problem(s) revolving around his _manhood _(&) stress he felt maintaining it. 

Like an odd, honest therapy.














> Or maybe, there's something about you, that turn men crazy. :winetime:


On another cue; he were *very, very, very*, into / attracted to me (re: strong chemistry) - so perhap(s) that assisted.


----------



## FourLeafCloafer

kaleidoscope said:


> How is your relationship with *pain*, guys? I'm really curious. Is anyone here a masochist, or a sadist? Please talk about your preferences, how you incorporate it into sex, what you've liked and disliked, etc.
> 
> I have masochistic tendencies for sure, and I get really turned on when I experience pain during sex (or even in a non sexual context like getting a tattoo :dry. Biting me so hard they draw blood, having bruises or soreness as a result of rough sex, marks and redness, not being able to sit down because I've been spanked so hard.. A bigger turn on is alternating back and forth between pain and gentleness/tenderness. Makes me melt and drives me crazy. A sexual partner of mine would deliberately and brutally pinch, bite and pull at one nipple while gently kissing and licking the other - the mixture of the two sensations was _unbelievable_.


It's definitely there. I've experimented with belts and clamps, and in normal life, I ocasionally get turned on by the noble wedgie - I have the prefect height for my belt loops to be accidentally caught on door handles.

Pure masochism though.


----------



## Catwalk

Derange At 170 said:


> Yeah, I definitely didn't perceive your behavior or needs as 'care', but I did think you operated within the realm of sexuality the same way my friend operates when it comes to 'care'. "I aim to fully please your needs, but I'll decide how it happens"


Indeed.

Anything ''less,'' than _optimal_ is a *piss-poor* job (re: 'servitude') + once vowed / devouted to my sub - my job is to please the participants need(s) (via) a superb performance as for which the reason they came (&) *entrusted* themselves in me for.

Are they *not* _satisfied_ with my performance + abilities to tend to their need(s) .. (?) I *know* I will benefit by all mean(s) necessary; but will _they_, eh .. (?)













I wonder why some subs / slaves / pets - _et al_ neglect the Aftercare of their Doms / Master(s) and Mistresses.. (?) Such attention(s) are _highly _needed - reassurance, praise (&) approval from their behalf(s).





> I don't think "sub" in the context of sex actually has any bearing to 'submissiveness' in an absolute sense. A "sub" is a "sub", but nothing that happens is done without their consent. So how submissive is a "sub" truly?



;nod; I agree. :cooler: 

Remind(s) me of specific scenario(s) - Ex; --> when I am barring down my weight on my sub(s) face / suffocating them (+) _depriving _them of air - spitting on their face(s) in the most deplorable fashion(s) / while attaining my gratification(s) + genital stimulus (&) I ''lose,'' myself ..


Is it them _dominating_ me at this time (&) thus, exuding the most sly - secretive act(s) of control (?) Does sitting upon their face only grant them what they crave -- that is; control of my being / body / _psychological_ states... (?) 

They're doing _their job_ (&) I am just doing _mine_ .. gaining from it - (2) servant(s). :rolleye: 


Another way to flip it; _I often think_ .. 


(Ex); when they communicate their need(s) + what they wish for me to do / wish for me to make them feel .. they are merely judger(s) / guiding + scaling my performance down. They want me to_ tug the leash _(&) they want me to do it *right *.. :rolleye: 


;Shrug; -- Granted, I have come to term(s) with this; that while I appear to exude the most [control] it is, perhaps rather them who are feeding into my act(s); their control seem(s) to leak out in their very demand(s) for me to treat them like my personal bitch / rag-doll. This is perhap(s) why it feel(s) like Xanax™ for myself. There are some degree of dom + sub dynamics / vulnerabilities in both roles.





> Are you open to the possibility at all and do you see any value in it? Or it is more a matter of "well, I'm not into it and I'm not counting on it, but who knows if this'll happen".


Indeed; I am open to ''switching,'', I see value on the sub side; as expressed above -- though, nothing particularly look(s) appealing to myself on the opposite spectrum; that I could find myself taking pleasure + feeling good in -- except forced act(s) + hard fantasies such as (re: rape). 

Oddly - I am not sure what a type of 'Dom / Master / Mistress' for myself would look like; since the more masculine / manly / alpha they are - the more my desire(s) dominate, take control of them + bound them up; humiliate (&) bend them over + destroy their ass gets as they whimper proceed(s). It is a realm I wish to explore.


----------



## ethylene

ninjahitsawall said:


> I don't know much about technicalities of tango so maybe that's why I say that.
> 
> That's fairly subtle. What do you call this?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I see a lot of renditions of it so it must be a thing? Very sexy.


It's "close dancing". I'm sure there are some moves regarding that, but I've yet to see people do it on milongas/dance nights. :crazy::laughing:


----------



## ninjahitsawall

kaleidoscope said:


> I don't mind the picking apart, since it's related to dom/sub dynamics. It's a fascinating discussion.
> 
> Talking about tango however, _is_ a derail *cough* @*ninjahitsawall* *cough*.


that pic tho..


* *





well, I'm kind of (not exclusively :tickled_pink a leg man so I find a lot of the moves really erotic. 




























Plus the whole communication beyond words thing, like how looking into each others' eyes is more intense than flirty banter.
P.S. - found another photo source via first pic :wink: I'm iffy about linking directly, but it's a tumblr called "afroditimou2"


----------



## Stockholmaren

Catwalk said:


> It rather a reassurance (&) thus; boosting pleasure + acceptance around his said ''reassurance,'' of (X) desire(s) / taboo feeling(s) he required - my _reinforcement_; was only a form of _approval_.
> 
> It actually _boosted + helped_ his self-esteem; There were certain aspect(s) that I did not touch / cross (Via) said ''limits,'' .. to which hit too many 'sensitive,' nerve(s).
> 
> [HR][/HR]


Isn't that only self-defeating from his part? Sounds like he accepted his own masochism, rather than dealing with it in order to balance his self-esteem. 



> _Interestingly -_ Aftercare was mostly him cleaning up after me + making sure I were clean // his mess were neat (&) orderly + _discussing_ his ''actual,'' self-esteem problem(s) revolving around his _manhood _(&) stress he felt maintaining it.
> 
> Like an odd, honest therapy.


Cleaning up after you? Were you going berserk on furnitures and shit? :tongues:

Damn, to struggle towards something and at the same time feeling good about hurting himself, because of the self-image he is maintaining ._. Poor dude. Anyways, what kind of manhood was he trying to maintain?

















> On another cue; he were *very, very, very*, into / attracted to me (re: strong chemistry) - so perhap(s) that assisted.


At least he was man enough to challenge the Ass Slayer of Doom.


----------



## Derange At 170

Catwalk said:


> Indeed.
> 
> Anything ''less,'' than _optimal_ is a *piss-poor* job (re: 'servitude') + once vowed / devouted to my sub - my job is to please the participants need(s) (via) a superb performance as for which the reason they came (&) *entrusted* themselves in me for.
> 
> Are they *not* _satisfied_ with my performance + abilities to tend to their need(s) .. (?) I *know* I will benefit by all mean(s) necessary; but will _they_, eh .. (?)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I wonder why some subs / slaves / pets - _et al_ neglect the Aftercare of their Doms / Master(s) and Mistresses.. (?) Such attention(s) are _highly _needed - reassurance, praise (&) approval from their behalf(s).


This last part especially may go back to the points we seem to have made later on that it may be the sub who is in charge. They may feel like it's your job to take care. But while sexually dominant, I would not describe myself as a typical dom and from my side, that's not how the relationships evolved. So I can't really comment.



Catwalk said:


> ;nod; I agree. :cooler:
> 
> Remind(s) me of specific scenario(s) - Ex; --> when I am barring down my weight on my sub(s) face / suffocating them (+) _depriving _them of air - spitting on their face(s) in the most deplorable fashion(s) / while attaining my gratification(s) + genital stimulus (&) I ''lose,'' myself ..


Well, that's hot.



Catwalk said:


> Is it them _dominating_ me at this time (&) thus, exuding the most sly - secretive act(s) of control (?) Does sitting upon their face only grant them what they crave -- that is; control of my being / body / _psychological_ states... (?)
> 
> They're doing _their job_ (&) I am just doing _mine_ .. gaining from it - (2) servant(s). :rolleye:
> 
> 
> Another way to flip it; _I often think_ ..
> 
> 
> (Ex); when they communicate their need(s) + what they wish for me to do / wish for me to make them feel .. they are merely judger(s) / guiding + scaling my performance down. They want me to_ tug the leash _(&) they want me to do it *right *.. :rolleye:
> 
> 
> ;Shrug; -- Granted, I have come to term(s) with this; that while I appear to exude the most [control] it is, perhaps rather them who are feeding into my act(s); their control seem(s) to leak out in their very demand(s) for me to treat them like my personal bitch / rag-doll. This is perhap(s) why it feel(s) like Xanax™ for myself. There are some degree of dom + sub dynamics / vulnerabilities in both roles.


Yeah, at the end of the day, sex is supposed to be symiotic, which is what I think you're describing. A symbiotic act. The sub or dom denominations take a very superficial look at the acts, but the words don't fully encapsulate what's actually happening there psychologically.

I have this little theory that sex is a means for people to do things they feel they can't do in their day to day lives. Explore a facet of their personality they're unable or unwilling to show in general situations. Might be all confirmation bias, though. But my interactions with people seem to indicate it.



Catwalk said:


> Indeed; I am open to ''switching,'', I see value on the sub side; as expressed above -- though, nothing particularly look(s) appealing to myself on the opposite spectrum; that I could find myself taking pleasure + feeling good in -- except forced act(s) + hard fantasies such as (re: rape).
> 
> Oddly - I am not sure what a type of 'Dom / Master / Mistress' for myself would look like; since the more masculine / manly / alpha they are - the more my desire(s) dominate, take control of them + bound them up; humiliate (&) bend them over + destroy their ass gets as they whimper proceed(s). It is a realm I wish to explore.


Out of curiosity, does your preference lie strictly in the dom/sub binary/spectrum? I like abusing my partners, knowing they're resisting or that they want to do the same to me. Conflict. But something like that seems to lie outside of your realm of preferences? Is control in one form or another a crucial part of sex to you (whether it's you doing the controlling or the partner)


----------



## Catwalk

Oddnet said:


> Isn't that only self-defeating from his part?


No. He learned his feeling(s) were natural + not really ''wrong,'' at all (via) psychological mutualism - (&) it was okay to acquire them.





> Cleaning up after you? Were you going berserk on furnitures and shit? :tongues:


I dislike filth - and filthy / uncivilized + unkemptness -- that includes in people. They have to clean-up after themselve(s).





> At least he was man enough to challenge the Ass Slayer of Doom.




* *


----------



## kaleidoscope

Derange At 170 said:


> I have this little theory that sex is a means for people to do things they feel they can't do in their day to day lives. Explore a facet of their personality they're unable or unwilling to show in general situations. Might be all confirmation bias, though. But my interactions with people seem to indicate it.


Completely agree with this. Personal example from my daily life: A friend of mine was pointing out recently how I simply do not like being told what to do. She realized that the best way to convince me of something is to plant the seed, and come back to it later. I can be very feisty, and I can't stand it when someone enforces something on me. This is completely different in the sexual realm, where I turn into a docile, obedient little plaything with the right person. I melt at the thought of embodying their darkest desires. It's an interesting contrast.


----------



## Derange At 170

kaleidoscope said:


> Completely agree with this. Personal example from my daily life: A friend of mine was pointing out recently how I simply do not like being told what to do. She realized that the best way to convince me of something is to plant the seed, and come back to it later. I can be very feisty, and I can't stand it when someone enforces something on me. This is completely different in the sexual realm, where I turn into a docile, obedient little plaything with the right person. I melt at the thought of embodying their darkest desires. It's an interesting contrast.


Yeah see. In my day to day life, I tend to be regarded as an authority on everything. I do not agree with this obviously. I really do not -- I ain't know shit. But it's often a case of something like "well he says it so it must be true". Now, I'm not personally into it, I like being challenged. But it never happens. Or rarely. But I've grown accustomed to it? So that's what I'm looking for in a sexual partner: Someone who tells me to fuck off. Resistance. I can't submit to others, it's not in my nature. But give me something.

Edit: More accurately, I like it when they're inconsiderate jerks during sex. Except considerate of my need to get off obviously. Which is the opposite of what I'm looking for in a partner romantically.


----------



## Catwalk

Derange At 170 said:


> I have this little theory that sex is a means for people to do things they feel they can't do in their day to day lives. Explore a facet of their personality they're unable or unwilling to show in general situations. Might be all confirmation bias, though. But my interactions with people seem to indicate it.


This arises another scenario -- (X) individual admit to me his ''feeling(s),'' were again; _oozing out _within his 'regular / daily,' life (e.g., feeling(s) being ashamed / inadequate) for acquiring these thought(s) -- I told him, rather, to view it as ''masturbation,'' (re: private act(s) of self-indulgence) -- rather than associating it to his 'main-avatar' to prevent these malfunction(s) / _self-defeatist_ thought(s).

I sense you are _correct_; I feel very homely here within this _sub-forum_ (!) 




> Out of curiosity, does your preference lie strictly in the dom/sub binary/spectrum? I like abusing my partners, knowing they're resisting or that they want to do the same to me. Conflict. But something like that seems to lie outside of your realm of preferences? Is control in one form or another a crucial part of sex to you (whether it's you doing the controlling or the partner)


I do not generally like these dynamic(s) [D/S] in ''partner,'' relationship(s) (e.g., _high-functioning_ emotional / psychological + strong chemical(s) that induce ''love / pair bonding,'' (&) extreme feeling(s) of ''care''). 

The weaker the 'bond' -- the more _selfish / controlling / inconsiderate_ I can be [self-hoarding]; unfortunately.

Although; I am willing to engage (X, Y, Z) partner(s) in 'impersonalized' session(s) -- if they* truly* wanted it. I can be very evil; unfair + unmutualistic + disinterested in their(s). I am not out to sexually appease + pleasure my partner(s) in these dynamic(s) in the name of 'love and care' as you find within ''Vanilla relationships,'' .. that is why I hold them separate.


I do feel a sense of '_need for control_' in Vanilla dynamic(s), however it is not exuded similar in the dynamic(s) of ''BDSM,'' - I am more much gentle / compromising [adaptable] to their need(s) / _selfless_ here. They are two different psychological states.


When it come(s) to males - the type of stimulus I enjoy is usually radically 'opposite' (via) the average-joe male has in mind when I mention ''dominant,'' - most male(s) I date would *run for the hills*; I mostly involve myself with those straight(s) that assert sexual flexibility (&) will not even let me fiddle with their butthole(s) // toddle with them (&) rough them up a tad! Rather _horrid_; I shall say.


Absolutely 0 sexual flexibility what's so ever - just the generic _pelvic smashing_ - where 'doggystyle' is considered _kinky / wild / dominating.

_ -- Only such a mindset (via) a male truly aimed + dedicate to please to me can be found within the BDSM-community -- it would be treat to have a 'normal' male-datable [boyfriend] specimen come to me (&) demand me to restrain + deprive (&) torture him. :grey: ... Ah, _magical thinking_! These type(s) are much more common among female(s) -- even if not inherently 'BDSM'istic' their eyes usually light up when I say; 'tie' + 'control'.


----------



## Stockholmaren

Catwalk said:


> No. He learned his feeling(s) were natural + not really ''wrong,'' at all (via) psychological mutualism - (&) it was okay to acquire them.


Good thing he seems to have reached somewhat of an acceptance of his personality.



> I dislike filth - and filthy / uncivilized + unkemptness -- that includes in people. They have to clean-up after themselve(s).


You truly are balanced between being ladylike and dirty. 

I am curious how your acts played out. I am imagining blood, sweat, tears, male cum and female squirt ejaculations stains all over the place.




> * *


Looks like the dom is tired of being gentle, lol. Still, you are describing an interesting picture there. Like it would resemble my first experience being fucked in the ass. Gentle at first, with a successive increase of *Energy-Fuck-Force*.

Edit: Ah, the thought just hit me. Maybe he only wanted to be fucked gently, and you got bored by it? Or am I over thinking this gif?


----------



## DudeGuy

I'm just outside the window, posting through the iron bars.


----------



## WamphyriThrall

Belly!!!


----------



## Grandmaster Yoda

that said:


> I only like blowjobs, so the woman is giving all the effort, as it should be. Sex is good if the woman is on top, again so I don't have to make an effort. I never go down on a woman, as it would make my jaw muscles and tongue tired(I need those things to eat pizza and drink beer). I prefer to get a blowjob while I watch American football or basketball, as those two things together make me very manly.
> After my blowjob I like to eat a sandwich made by my woman while she scrubs my back in the bath.


Where is the violence in that routine? People want to be physically injured and thrown around like ragdolls.


----------



## Grandmaster Yoda

* *


----------



## Derange At 170

Grandmaster Yoda said:


> * *


Holy shit holy shit. JUST as the bullet struck, the scream heard in the song below at 3:06 sounded. That's amazing.


* *












Perfectly timed.


----------



## HermioneG

Miles O said:


> For the life of me I can't figure out what that thing is they're bobbing for in this one.


ice



Derange At 170 said:


> I have this little theory that sex is a means for people to do things they feel they can't do in their day to day lives. Explore a facet of their personality they're unable or unwilling to show in general situations. Might be all confirmation bias, though. But my interactions with people seem to indicate it.


absofrigginlutely! I am always in control. Always thinking, planning, organizing.. Always in my head. I also have a need to be good, moral, responsible, and respectable. In the sack, I want to be dominated. Tell me what to do so I don't have to think. Make me do bad things.

I stumbled upon what I think is going to be a fantastic FWB situation. He's a facebook friend who saw me online in the middle of the night last weekend. Sent a drunk message asking about my divorce. I began to fill him in a bit and as the conversation evolved, he got little clues that maybe I wasn't the goody two shoes everyone assumed. He was shocked and intrigued and began to tell me about his situation.. travels for work. Isn't dating because women bolt once they know he won't be around for more than a month or two. When he comes back home it's the same situation. Can't have a steady girlfriend the way he works currently and doesn't want random hookups. He is ESFP - I'm pretty sure. He's much more open about his sexuality than I am but timid to share some things with just anyone. For several days we had great discussions and both felt happy to find a like minded person to talk to. We decided to get together while he is home this week and HOLY HELL! Chemistry like crazy. I felt at ease and could relax and get out of my head right away with him. He could read my body language and knew right away when I was "thinking" again and no longer in the right mindset to play.


----------



## Catwalk

Most present(s) for lovely Baby Boys™ / Baby Girls™ -- who enjoy + appreciate their Mistress™ _well-dressed_. It is alway(s) darling hearing what they _prefer _me in. (▰˘◡˘▰) 


* *


----------



## Dasein

Need to get over to Japan for the Kanamara Matsuri (penis festival). 


* *


----------



## Derange At 170

ninjahitsawall said:


> What about for yourself?
> 
> I think that is true for me too. There's the (arguably more superficial) view that someone's personality/how they are in general situations (social persona) is a representation of their sexual persona, and I don't think that's necessarily how it works. That does seem to be the case for some people, though.
> 
> Something I've been thinking about lately is the more pronounced the difference (between what people want to vs are able to show in general situations) the more BDSM-inclined they become.


Yeah I'm really upfront, impulsive and present and I do not censor my personality much. So my sexual and day-to-day-life personality are fairly similar. I'm generally considered slightly arrogant, assertive and outgoing irl. And that's exarcebated during sex. Assertive turns into agressive. IRL I value a kind, warm and caring personality in my partner. In the sack I want a vile bitch who wants to violate me and who refuses to get violated (but what the fuck is she going to do about it?)


----------



## ninjahitsawall

Derange At 170 said:


> Yeah I'm really upfront, impulsive and present and I do not censor my personality much. So my sexual and day-to-day-life personality are fairly similar. I'm generally considered slightly arrogant, assertive and outgoing irl. And that's exarcebated during sex. Assertive turns into agressive. IRL I value a kind, warm and caring personality in my partner. In the sack I want a vile bitch who wants to violate me and who refuses to get violated (but what the fuck is she going to do about it?)


Hmm. I am not upfront or impulsive in real life. Straightforward maybe, but "upfront" seems like too strong a word. Not considered outgoing either (probably the opposite) but possibly come off slightly arrogant as well.  I am assertive but also quiet. So.. mistaken for passive, shy, unable to stand up for myself, etc. by more shallow people, which aggravates me and I become more motivated to challenge that. 

This is where your theory comes in. As an introvert, I tend to view society as a chaotic clusterfuck over which I have very little control, which is mostly frustrating, or at least something to learn to just live with as a neutral fact of reality. My (unrealistic) desire for social control* combined with wanting to challenge outward appearances, is what, I think, results in the dom tendencies I've alluded to previously in this thread. You can really delve deeply into someone's psyche and impact a person that way (for example, if they are consumed by you, both with lust and psychologically) if there's an attraction there. That is true influence and there's not really a way to have that kind of influence in day to day life, on a group level. Day to day influence is social conditioning to behave in certain ways. It's superficial and it's kind of a mask. 

So what I am attracted to essentially is someone who is good at wearing the mask, the illusion of control, illusion of social dominance.. maybe to the point they forget they're wearing it, and they need someone like me to help them remove it, expose their real selves and show them real influence. 

Weird, I guess it's like me vs society.. sex is a way to "win" against society. Because it ultimately has a more profound impact on the individual than superficial social bullshit. At least, that is my ideal of sex/what I like to believe.

*What I mean by "social control" is basically, others bending to my will, behaving how I want them to, seeing things the way I want them to.

Edit: Do you think this might be along the lines of the instinctual variant concept? I am SP-SX-SO. :rollseyes:


----------



## sereneone

HermioneG said:


> I stumbled upon what I think is going to be a fantastic FWB situation. He's a facebook friend who saw me online in the middle of the night last weekend. Sent a drunk message asking about my divorce. I began to fill him in a bit and as the conversation evolved, he got little clues that maybe I wasn't the goody two shoes everyone assumed. He was shocked and intrigued and began to tell me about his situation.. travels for work. Isn't dating because women bolt once they know he won't be around for more than a month or two. When he comes back home it's the same situation. Can't have a steady girlfriend the way he works currently and doesn't want random hookups. He is ESFP - I'm pretty sure. He's much more open about his sexuality than I am but timid to share some things with just anyone. For several days we had great discussions and both felt happy to find a like minded person to talk to. We decided to get together while he is home this week and HOLY HELL! Chemistry like crazy. I felt at ease and could relax and get out of my head right away with him. He could read my body language and knew right away when I was "thinking" again and no longer in the right mindset to play.


And how did he respond to feeling that you were "thinking" again? He would turn the conversation serious until he sensed you were ready to feel again?

Dang ESFPs make all of this stuff look so easy....


----------



## sereneone

kaleidoscope said:


> Most recent, mind-blowing fantasy:
> 
> Being handcuffed, with a vibrator inside me, while my partner lays next to me, strokes my face and my chest softly and tenderly, looking into my eyes and whispering to me about how I'm such a good girl while I whimper, moan and slowly begin to unravel. And then as he kisses me, he puts nipple clamps on my breasts (also, potentially wax play) and keeps stroking them softly. He wouldn't be doing anything else to me, just touching me softly like I'm his little pet, his plaything. Watching me cum helplessly. The mix of pain and tenderness.. I would be melting.


I feel like there is a huge gap in bdsm porn between what women want and what gets done online. The typical online bdsm scene is very sadistic, and the women act like they are generally into the pain aspect and the masochism. My experience with real women who like bdsm is that they generally have fantasies much more like the above, which have strong romantic elements, but the men are typically portrayed more as just patient, in control, and disciplined. 

Probably the world needs a female owned bdsm-focused porn company where the skits are written by and for women. I don't think there is a lot of this being done currently.


----------



## ECM

MisterPerfect said:


> Does the wierd scenario of kidnapping a person and tieing them to a chair and forcing them to play board/card games and solve riddles with you count as Erotic and Kinky?
> 
> Not a lot of people participated in that thread it seems.


Only if for every point a person gains the opposing player has to take off a piece of clothing or do a sexual act (even better if its a random one written on a card taken out of a hat)


----------



## Dasein




----------



## Derange At 170

HermioneG said:


> Make me do bad things.


Eat pizza with a knife and fork or else I'm afraid someone's gotta get punished.


----------



## ShinyHappyPeople

I approve this thread. Please continue.


----------



## MolaMola

I want to be someone's sub. .-.

Enviado desde mi SM-G920V mediante Tapatalk


----------



## MolaMola

What's the best way to find an attractive male dom? Or a female one?

Enviado desde mi SM-G920V mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Tsu

NewMango said:


> What's the best way to find an attractive male dom? Or a female one?
> 
> Enviado desde mi SM-G920V mediante Tapatalk


Besides finding them online or through a service, I suppose? 

You might not like my answer, but I suppose honesty is the best policy... It's far more imperative to find someone you click with first on the basic levels, to be their equal.

While love is still in the air and the infatuation is sprinkled all over the place, don't be afraid to explore on a sexual level as well. Only one step at a time, though. IMO, never rush a thing like this.


----------



## Leviticus Cornwall

NewMango said:


> What's the best way to find an attractive male dom? Or a female one?
> 
> Enviado desde mi SM-G920V mediante Tapatalk


Arguably most relationships could be steered in that direction. Find a loving caring guy or gal you can trust that's devoted to pleasing you first. And then they will be willing to assume whatever roll you need and most likely enjoy it as long as you are.


----------



## Stockholmaren

*Deep into the dungeon*


----------



## MolaMola

Oddnet said:


> *Deep into the dungeon*
> 
> View attachment 563866


OMFG I DIED.


This post wins the entire PerC sex dungeon. Holy fuck @Oddnet. 

:laughing::laughing::shocked::laughing:


----------



## Stockholmaren

NewMango said:


> OMFG I DIED.
> 
> 
> This post wins the entire PerC sex dungeon. Holy fuck @Oddnet.
> 
> :laughing::laughing::shocked::laughing:


:laughing::wink::tongue::kitteh::cheers2:


----------



## J Squirrel

NewMango said:


> What's the best way to find an attractive male dom? Or a female one?
> 
> Enviado desde mi SM-G920V mediante Tapatalk


Begging.

Generally on one's knees.


----------



## Dasein

Bare hand on a nice round ass. Love tail.


----------



## HermioneG

sereneone said:


> And how did he respond to feeling that you were "thinking" again? He would turn the conversation serious until he sensed you were ready to feel again?
> 
> Dang ESFPs make all of this stuff look so easy....


He was just understanding and chatty. We kind of called it quits for the night and got together again later. Round two was better. Three was good but he was distracted so not quite as hot. But still good. He won't be back for months. 😞


----------



## HermioneG

Tonight I have a second date with a D/s couple. First date was just dinner to see if we hit it off IRL. This date will start with a movie then food and drinks as they have a photo shoot. He is a rigger and is apparently very good at it. He's been asked to do the tying for another couple's sexy photos. Then whatever happens happens...


----------



## kaleidoscope

1) My last tattoo experience was a huge fucking turn on. The pain was just below the threshold of unbearable.. and I got really wet and horny. I guess I have a strong pain-pleasure connection? Next time I'm getting inked, I'm taking my boyfriend/sexual partner with me so we can fuck immediately afterwards. Also, cum on a fresh tattoo = bad? Must find out :blushed:

2)










3) Getting so turned on talking to him that I brought myself to consecutive orgasms, with my visiting mom in the next room and my bedroom door wide open. I had to though, because he asked me to.


----------



## Derange At 170

kaleidoscope said:


> 1) My last tattoo experience was a huge fucking turn on. The pain was just below the threshold of unbearable.. and I got really wet and horny. I guess I have a strong pain-pleasure connection?


It's kinda weird that I don't like pain at all in any context, but when it comes to sex, I'm a-ok with bleeding.



kaleidoscope said:


> Next time I'm getting inked, I'm taking my boyfriend/sexual partner with me so we can fuck immediately afterwards. Also, cum on a fresh tattoo = bad? Must find out :blushed:


IMDB


----------



## marblecloud95

INTonyP said:


> Bare hand on a nice round ass. Love tail.


You a furry now?


----------



## Tsu

kaleidoscope said:


> 1) My last tattoo experience was a huge fucking turn on. The pain was just below the threshold of unbearable.. and I got really wet and horny. I guess I have a strong pain-pleasure connection? Next time I'm getting inked, I'm taking my boyfriend/sexual partner with me so we can fuck immediately afterwards. Also, cum on a fresh tattoo = bad? Must find out :blushed:


I think there was research somewhere which indicated that the pleasure centers and pain centers in the brain were very closely linked. 
This is probably the reason why you can endure more pain when engaging on a sexual level with someone. I don't have a source, though. Might be worth investigating.


----------



## Leviticus Cornwall

kaleidoscope said:


> 3) Getting so turned on talking to him that I brought myself to consecutive orgasms, with my visiting mom in the next room and my bedroom door wide open. I had to though, because he asked me to.


I love making these little requests.


----------



## Dasein

kaleidoscope said:


> 1) My last tattoo experience was a huge fucking turn on. The pain was just below the threshold of unbearable.. and I got really wet and horny. I guess I have a strong pain-pleasure connection? Next time I'm getting inked, I'm taking my boyfriend/sexual partner with me so we can fuck immediately afterwards. Also, cum on a fresh tattoo = bad? Must find out :blushed:


The only thing I can compare, is I once had a leg cramp (a "Charlie Horse") while having an orgasm. It was quite a sensation that is difficult to describe the pleasure of pain. So I think I understand why pain can be pleasurable. I've never had that experience again or other forms of pain.


----------



## d e c a d e n t

ninjahitsawall said:


> I guess it depends on what is really underlying the fantasy being non-consensual. If it's only non-consensual in the context of the fantasy, it seems to be representative of something else. Like some of what that article mentions: "illusion of danger" vs actual danger, being "all in the midbrain".


Well, it is just a fantasy, so of course it's just nonconsensual in that context. But I'm not sure how that necessarily means it represents something else, and I'm not quite sure what you think it's representative of. To me it feels like it's more the other way around. Fantasies are one place you can explore things that you normally can't, for whatever reason, while in real life I'd want a safer way to replicate those elements I find appealing, and so that would be consensual, but it's just a replica. That's one reason I can take some interest in BDSM and stuff, though it seems to have a different appeal that I don't appreciate in the same way as those who actually identify with these things. But the bondage can be nice to look at...


----------



## bruh

I will never google bdsm again... not even going to search a picture to post here
today was the day my eyes lost its virginity


----------



## Bunny

bruh said:


> I will never google bdsm again... not even going to search a picture to post here
> today was the day my eyes lost its virginity


& Yet you come here to post this? Lol.





On another note: I'd rather experience anything I fantasize about but sometimes you have to just dream about it.
That is until you can find someone who you're into, who's into it too.


----------



## ninjahitsawall

Distortions said:


> Well, it is just a fantasy, so of course it's just nonconsensual in that context. But I'm not sure how that necessarily means it represents something else, and I'm not quite sure what you think it's representative of. To me it feels like it's more the other way around. Fantasies are one place you can explore things that you normally can't, for whatever reason, while in real life I'd want a safer way to replicate those elements I find appealing, and so that would be consensual, but it's just a replica. That's one reason I can take some interest in BDSM and stuff, though it seems to have a different appeal that I don't appreciate in the same way as those who actually identify with these things. But the bondage can be nice to look at...


Well I guess it's like art imitates life & life imitates art, but both are representing certain "elements".


----------



## ninjahitsawall

Tsu said:


> I think there was research somewhere which indicated that the pleasure centers and pain centers in the brain were very closely linked.
> This is probably the reason why you can endure more pain when engaging on a sexual level with someone. I don't have a source, though. Might be worth investigating.


Endorphins I'd imagine. That's why people like spicy food. Which has been described as a socially acceptable form of masochism. :tongue:

I think the endorphin rush has to be greater than the pain level though. Otherwise it will just be painful. I'd describe an endorphin rush more like the feeling your pain is going towards a "higher purpose" (whatever that is to your mind).


----------



## Derange At 170

I am waiting for the day I'm exchanging dirty messages through the WhatsApp web app and I accidentally send it to the wrong person. I've had way too many close calls.


----------



## Atmey

I got few toys, turns out reality is much messier than fantasy, but that won't stop me from trying again.

Speaking of fantasy, I enjoy using some mods for Skyrim and a text based game called Trap Quest for my BDSM fetishes. (PM if you want links)

Any good novels about this? I read the ever popular 50 shades, at first it was okay, but generally got more predictable and less wild, overall not worth the hype.


----------



## kaleidoscope

This is kind of one of those things that probably is just better off staying in the fantasy realm, as I have no idea how it'll translate in reality. But.. angry sex. Him pushing my buttons, deliberately, to piss me off.. enough so we could just both mutually hurt each other and fuck each other's brains out, obliterating everything in our path. It's delicate though, cause it requires a certain type of anger, where you can be amused, angry, excited and challenged, all at the same time. I don't know if that even makes sense. 

I also love the thought of us being in the middle of a petty argument - nothing major of course - and him just putting an end to it by overpowering me and fucking me, or going down on me and making me forget what it was all about in the first place. 

Also.. an exciting & about-to-turn-into-reality fantasy: progressively turning him on every single time we're out together, and getting him to slowly come out of his shell and get bolder in playing with me somewhere hidden/secluded. So fucking hot. :blushed: I love the idea of turning him on so much that he just can't resist me, even if we're out, and especially if it's not something he would usually do.


----------



## MolaMola

.


----------



## MolaMola

..


----------



## MolaMola

..


----------



## ShadowsRunner

I'm here to save you all! quick! come with me if you want to live!


----------



## UraniaIsis

Meteoric Shadows said:


> I'm here to save you all! quick! come with me if you want to live!


But I love dwelling in the lustful level of Dante's inferno. The breezes are quite nice and the storms are calmly intermittent. :tongue:


----------



## Stockholmaren

Meteoric Shadows said:


> I'm here to save you all! quick! come with me if you want to live!


I'm running towards you - *WHERE DO WE GO NOW?*


----------



## ShadowsRunner

Oddnet said:


> I'm running towards you - *WHERE DO WE GO NOW?*


 Um wow, that was quite sudden and dramatic. I was not expecting that kind of reply. I mean, you're not like famished or anything? um....


----------



## Stockholmaren

Meteoric Shadows said:


> Um wow, that was quite sudden and dramatic. I was not expecting that kind of reply. I mean, you're not like famished or anything? um....


Famished? No! I found a room with a food supply. Apples, pears, bread, butter and some beef jerky will keep us fed for a time ahead. At this moment, the guards with *giant dildo batons*, probably have found out I stole their food. Now; Where do we go?! I'm lost in this freakish sex dungeon of a maze!


----------



## Tropes

Fascinating thread.

I am having a difficult time finding pictures that don't cross the forum lines, but these are close enough:


----------



## kaleidoscope

__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content
































__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content


----------



## Asmodaeus

For some reason, I’ve always believed female vampires are prolly the sexiest mythological creatures ever imagined.


----------



## MolaMola

Getting suspended (shibari) and probably other devious activities by a super cute Asian female domme I met at the BDSM dungeon, next week. Also attending bondage a go go night next Wednesday. Uh oh, I am getting sucked into the scene just like in Spain w/ golfxs con principios..but what the hell, I'm.single. why not enjoy it ;* been a while since i had group sex. ha.

Enviado desde mi SM-G920V mediante Tapatalk


----------



## ninjahitsawall

Icy Heart said:


> For some reason, I’ve always believed female vampires are prolly the sexiest mythological creatures ever imagined.


How about succubi?






:tongue:


----------



## Leviticus Cornwall

kaleidoscope said:


>


It's always nice when a Porsche gets involved.


----------



## DudeGuy

Tropes said:


>


:blushed: lovely, just lovely.


----------



## kaleidoscope

__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content


----------



## Dasein

Icy Heart said:


> For some reason, I’ve always believed female vampires are prolly the sexiest mythological creatures ever imagined.


Vampirette blowjob porn with sharp teeth look really dangerous :shocked: ... but intriguing.


----------



## DudeGuy

INTonyP said:


> Vampirette blowjob porn with sharp teeth look really dangerous :shocked: ... but intriguing.


more teeth the better, imo.


----------



## DudeGuy

kaleidoscope said:


> __
> Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
> Show Content


mmmmmmph. butts


----------



## DudeGuy

BIGJake111 said:


> It's always nice when a Porsche gets involved.


'97 cadillac is more comfortable for sex. the back seat is very bedlike.


----------



## ECM

Desthro said:


> I think you aren't seeing the broader context. Unfortunately you should recognize that each dominant type might have their own view on what domination might be. Making each one equally valid. So, yeah each one does apply.


Why you have to make this more complicated than it needs to be? xD I was referring to Ne doms... doming other Ne doms....


----------



## ECM

EccentricM said:


> Why you have to make this more complicated than it needs to be? xD I was referring to Ne doms... doming other Ne doms....


Additionally, I did have the initial thought of the "all types dom line", but it was more of a personal thing and also inspired by @kaleidoscope as she too is an Ne dom (and likes to be dom'd), you are also an Ne dom, I also am an Ne dom.. and so I just rolled with the Ne line. But I didn't want to be direct and imply something or that I was attempting to reel anyone in, as I was tempted just to post @ Kali with that line, but then I thought.. nah I better not, I'll give the wrong impression. x)


----------



## kaleidoscope

EccentricM said:


> inspired by @*kaleidoscope* as she too is an Ne dom (and likes to be dom'd)


I do enjoy being a muse.


----------



## Desthro

EccentricM said:


> Why you have to make this more complicated than it needs to be? xD I was referring to Ne doms... doming other Ne doms....


It's my job to make things complicated for you. 



EccentricM said:


> Additionally, I did have the initial thought of the "all types dom line", but it was more of a personal thing and also inspired by @kaleidoscope as she too is an Ne dom (and likes to be dom'd), you are also an Ne dom, I also am an Ne dom.. and so I just rolled with the Ne line. But I didn't want to be direct and imply something or that I was attempting to reel anyone in, as I was tempted just to post @ Kali with that line, but then I thought.. nah I better not, I'll give the wrong impression. x)


I think your intentions are perfectly clear. There's no need to explain or justify yourself to me.


----------



## ECM

Desthro said:


> It's my job to make things complicated for you.
> 
> 
> 
> I think your intentions are perfectly clear. There's no need to explain or justify yourself to me.


You triggered my self defence/debatey mode cause #Fi user lol


----------



## Desthro

EccentricM said:


> You triggered my self defence/debatey mode cause #Fi user lol


And I handled you the way any good dom would. <3 Now face the wrath of Ti!  LoL


----------



## ECM

Desthro said:


> And I handled you the way any good dom would. <3 Now face the wrath of Ti!  LoL


I feel as violated as this...


----------



## Desthro

EccentricM said:


> I feel as violated as this...


So not at all? Perfect.


----------



## ECM

desthro said:


> so not at all? Perfect.


"aiiiieeeeeeee!"


----------



## ECM




----------



## Desthro

EccentricM said:


>


I remember dying with laughter when I saw that the first time.


----------



## Spastic D. Muscipula

Me and my boyfriend's car keychains. @BIGJake111

Nothing better than a small reminder that I am owned.


----------



## Tsubaki

EccentricM said:


> Why you have to make this more complicated than it needs to be? xD I was referring to Ne doms... doming other Ne doms....


I just sort of want to throw in here that I am sometimes doing BDSM with another ENTP and it's both amazing and really... special.
He sometimes gives me little puzzle or brain-teasers in the middle of a scene and punishes me if I don't solve them fast enough. It can get kind of intense, actually, since the longer I take, the more nervous I get, the harder it is to still focus on the task.


----------



## HermioneG

I have an opportunity to play with a guy I have known for years, but only recently became aware that he is a Dom. He doesn't date currently. He just occasionally connects with friends who are subs. My last BDSM experience was fantastic. A brand new person to me and it got better with trust and feelings. This guy is someone I know I can trust right off the bat. I am tempted to give it a try to see how the experience compares.. New person, no feelings... I owe it to science to give it a try, right?


----------



## Dasein

@HermioneG

Yeah! ... for ... science! :wink:


----------



## DualGnosis

Stepped into this dungeon wearing my sword and armor. I was expecting to fight a boss and get some reward.


The boss had nothing on but a mask and a whip, and apparently my reward was to get on my knees and be humiliated... is this some kind of new expansion pack?


----------



## Kore

DualGnosis said:


> Stepped into this dungeon wearing my sword and armor. I was expecting to fight a boss and get some reward.
> 
> 
> The boss had nothing on but a mask and a whip, and apparently my reward was to get on my knees and be humiliated... is this some kind of new expansion pack?


You should have watched the trailer beforehand.


----------



## DualGnosis

Kore said:


> You should have watched the trailer beforehand.


I'll watch trailers, when I started reading manuals... which is never!

That being said, you should hold my hand. The people in this dungeon keep calling me a dirty whore and phallus slave... and all I did was ask for directions. 

I don't know what emotions to feel.


----------



## Kore

DualGnosis said:


> I'll watch trailers, when I started reading manuals... which is never!
> 
> That being said, you should hold my hand. The people in this dungeon keep calling me a dirty whore and phallus slave... and all I did was ask for directions.
> 
> I don't know what emotions to feel.


Awe, cute. You walk into a dungeon without an escort you better not be meek too. I suppose I could hold your hand while I show you to the exit. Submissive happens after you choose to submit, little one.


----------



## SgtPepper

This is one of those threads that actually make me happy that I'm single.


----------

